# Surrogacy in Georgia



## eggtastic

Hello

I would love to hear from anyone that has had experience with a surrogacy cycle at New Life Georgia.

Especially anyone British as I would very much like to know about how you went about getting baby back to the UK.

Thanks in advance.

E xx


----------



## selene78

Eggtastic I sent you priv, but forget to attach the web side: http://www.newlifegeorgia.com/
And this message boxes are so small, that I prefer to send it here

/links


----------



## HEC

Hi there
E, I'm not sure what you want to know but most of the info is on the website that Selene sent you the link to. We have found New Life Georgia to be efficient, helpful and Sophie, Tamara and Ia to be so caring and supportive. Our precious Daisy died at 19 weeks and we have found it very tough to get through but we are trying again with a new surrogate (unmarried so that we have fewer issues with UK law) and some of our frozen embryos and will just pray that we are successful. We have found the clinic and Dr Nana to be all we could have hoped and we have no regrets about going with New Life Georgia. 
If I can help further I will. I've not visited FF since we lost Daisy really as it's been easier to try and focus on day to day and other things, but I know how quickly you want to get responses when you're starting out so i will try to respond when I can.

Very best wishes to you
H


----------



## selene78

HEC good to see you back ;-*
This time with frozen embryo you try in Georgia with New Life again?
When is your transfer? Will keep my fingers crossed.
I am going to fly to Tbilisi next Wednesday for stimulation. I am a little bit scared, but determined in 100%. Wish me luck


----------



## Allen

Good luck, Kate!!


----------



## selene78

In Poland we do not say "thanks" for good luck, as not to call for bad luck


----------



## Allen

The same in Russia, we answer "to hell"


----------



## eggtastic

Hello

Selene - thanks for your message.  I will respond in a moment xx

HEC - I am so sorry to hear of your loss and can completely understand why you would not come on here.  Any words will never be enough.  I hope that when you are strong enough you can move forward to achieve your dream  

Mainly my questions were to any couples that have done a cycle and brought baby back to the UK.  About how long it takles to get passports and citizenship for baby, and how difficult it was.  Also about the clinic, how you found them, professional, kind, clean etc etc... how they look after and select their surrogates.  

It sounds like you are both very happy. Which is reassuring... 

I would look at self cycling at first to try with my eggs and then see what happens if it did not work out.

Selene - I will just say all the best..  

xxx


----------



## HEC

All the luck in the world, Selene. Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure you will find everyone helpful and reassuring.

We have just heard that our new SM had a negative pregnancy test today so we're feeling a bit down, even though we'd steeled ourselves for it, not wanting to hit rock bottom again. Thankfully we have more, good embryos left so will try again in a couple of months. It's hard not to think this just isn't going to happen for us as, including our precious Daisy that we lost, the next will be our 4th surrogacy attempt. But we don't want to give up just yet...

E, thank you for your lovely message. There is a new UK baby on the New Life Georgia blog so it might be worth asking New Life to see if the new parents will contact you (if they have time!). When we were deciding whether to go with them, they asked a number of successful IPs to contact us so that we could ask them questions and it helped a lot. We also had a consultation with Natalie Gamble and it was well worth the money for reassurance before we went ahead.

Take care all

H x


----------



## Richi

Hi Kate

all the best for your Trip to Georgia this week. Hope this will be successful for you


----------



## selene78

Hi Everyone,
I am so grateful for your fingers crossed for us But on Monday I got sick - flu. So at the moment I am fighting with fever, throat pain and thinking that to do. As we were planning to start our journey tomorow, and I don't feel like train and flying(

Did any of you went through stimulation during sickness? Is it possible? Or should I just cancel this trip?


----------



## selene78

HEC - don't give up. If you can manage it financially, don't give up.  And as I am a mother already I can say - It is the most important thing in my life - my little girl. So find a strenght in yourself to fight for that.


----------



## HEC

Thank you, Selene. I do appreciate your support and encouragement. Hope you are feeling lots better and manage the trip. Fingers and toes firmly crossed for you!   H x


----------



## selene78

Unfortunatelly my sickness didn't let me to fly So we had to postpone our trip for one month. You can have a little break in keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Allen

Get well soon


----------



## napy

HEC - my heart goes out to you.  I was so saddened by your loss at 19 weeks as well, and stayed away from FF for a long time too.  I know how hard it can be to keep up your spirits up to keep trying.  Good luck on your next attempt!


----------



## selene78

Hi Seekingsurrogacy,
Why Georgia?
1. I find them more professional than in Ukraine - in contact, in informing about everything, even Web side gives you many information that you have to seek in any other agencies
2. the georgian law is as good as ukrainian
3. didn't find reliable agency in Ukraine, even though I contacted the most known
4. and the last but not the most important - costs are lower

So the law is good, costs are acceptable, and I found them trustworthy.
I don't know about anything connected with lenght of being married - neither on Ukraine nor in Georgia. Every agency and civil code says that you have to be married couple. Nothing about how long.


----------



## selene78

Read the topicDD


----------



## selene78

HEC do you try in February with New Life too? I am currently in Tbilisi, so if you are here, we could meet for a coffee
Must say that so far I am very pleased with NL, Sophie and Tamara are such proffesional and helpful. Dr Nana made good impression to. Hope that we all will be all right in my case and we will manage to became parents again.


----------



## HEC

Hi Selene. So glad you are having a good experience and keeping fingers crossed that all goes well for you. Our SM is currently having stimulation and embryos should be transferred on 28th all being well... We didn't go to Tbilisi this time as, thankfully, we still have good embryos for defrosting. Hope the sun is shining for you. Yes, Sophie and Tamara are really helpful and very caring. Dr Nana has taken great care for us and changed our SM as she wasn't happy that the one she had originally chosen for us had a cold and she felt it might affect our chances.
Good luck to you and to everyone!


----------



## selene78

Hi HEC, I am sure that this time you will succeed, as we heard in NEW-EST and in NLG, that they have suprisingly good results in January (7 pregnancies from 12 transfers - including frozen embryos). So it is good time to start   Here is warm winter - now about 8 degrees, seems like spring came to Tbilisi (even flowers are sold on the street). And you know - in spring time everything wakes up. So we have a huge chances for succees


----------



## Allen

Selene-Kate - spring is definitely the best time to start


----------



## HEC

Let's hope that Spring does bring new life for us all! Fingers firmly crossed we help to keep those statistics up. Sunshine certainly helps to make me feel more positive, and picturing a warm Tbilisi brings a smile. x


----------



## rosebud_05_99

hi
how did you get on at new life georgia, i am thinking abt contacting them as i had paid deposit and booked sci in india since nov last yr for april but new laws have excluded me now as ireland wont give us the letter required for medical visa , we have lost around 5k on flights hotel and deposit 

we refuse to give up and im exploring other options now , im thinking this looks like a alternative to ukeraine and india, any advice welcome thanks
rosebud


----------



## HEC

Hi Rosebud
Our new SM is currently on her preparation with the hope that we will have embryos transferred at the beginning of April. So, we are still waiting and hoping...

Whilst we are obviously devastated by losing Daisy and disappointed that our last attempt was BFN, we are still glad that we chose to go with New Life Georgia and believe that they have done and are doing everything they can for us to be successful.

Good luck whatever you decide to do. Fingers crossed we will all get our dreams in the end.


----------



## selene78

Hi Rosebud,
I think that HEc and me are the only ones who have experience with NLG and are currently on this forum. But maybe I am wrong, and there are others, but they don't write.
My experience with New Life Georgia is similar to HEC. We've been to Tbilisi few weeks ago and we are already at the program with NLG. 
So far I am very glad we chose them. Staff is very profesional and helpful. Fertility clinic that they cooperate with made a good impression on me to.
I would reccomend them to the others from my own experience.
selene78


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Approximately how much is surrogacy at nlg?


----------



## selene78

JJ1, they have every information needed on their web side (if you will check in google you wil find them). I was surprised by amount of information, as I didn't have questions they didn't answer on page Price lists for different optionc, contracts etc. Quite strange after Ukraine, where I couldn't get the contract to read before flying there to meet agency staff. But i made a good impresion on me.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

selene thanks xx


----------



## atta

Selene78,
I'm Atta from polish forum. What about your trip to Tbilisi? When was the transfer? How are you? Have you came back Poland yet? I keep my finger crossed! Answer please


----------



## selene78

Cześć Atta
We have been to Tbilisi few weeks ago. And we came back 7th of March. Transfer took place 3rd of March. I got ovarian hiperstimulation syndrome, but it is me - I always catch some syndrome Now I am ok, and this is most important that we had good quality of embryos.
Did you decide to go this way? If you need some help, or just want to talk, send me PM. I will answer for sure


----------



## rosebud_05_99

hi i dont think i will be goin to georgia now as there is no irish embassy there to sort out coming home if surrogacy worked, so back to square one. 
thanks


----------



## tide75

rosebud_05_99 said:


> hi
> how did you get on at new life georgia, i am thinking abt contacting them as i had paid deposit and booked sci in india since nov last yr for april but new laws have excluded me now as ireland wont give us the letter required for medical visa , we have lost around 5k on flights hotel and deposit
> 
> we refuse to give up and im exploring other options now , im thinking this looks like a alternative to ukeraine and india, any advice welcome thanks
> 
> Hi there,
> Ireland is giving the letter required for medical visa.
> Tide
> rosebud


----------



## MGB

Hi All. Any updates on new life Georgia. Selene & HEC. Are you still working with them


----------



## selene78

Yes we are working with NL. I send you PM.


----------



## aqua2011

Hi,
Hubby and I are considering Georgia for surrogacy. Any Australian doing/did surrogacy + egg donation in Georgia. 
I'm wondering how baby's passport get arrange, as Australia doesn't have embassy in Georgia and nearest embassy is located in Turkey.

thanks


----------



## nutshake

Is anyone from the uk using new life georgia? Were planning on going next yearvweve spoken to them over email and there so helpful. Just wondered how youve got on  with passports ect. Would love to chat to others


----------



## aqua2011

Hi nutshake, I'm not from UK, just want to wish you best of luck. I'm looking to Georgia too.


----------



## HEC

Hi everyone
Just to say that we are still working with NL Georgia & currently are holding our breath as we had a BFP & should hear results of 6 week scan later in the week... It was our final (6th) attempt so we are very thrilled but trying to not get ahead of ourselves and believe it will happen until we get to 12 weeks, then 20, and then 28... and then we might breathe a bit more easily! Long way to go but here's hoping. After losing Daisy at 19 weeks, we are obviously a bit more cautious. 
We live in France but are UK citizens so will need to apply for a UK passport & for a parental order if we are lucky enough to get that far. Don't want to jinx anything by seeming over confident  .
We are very happy with NL. Inevitably when things don't happen or go wrong, you wonder if you should have tried with another agency or another country but we have found Sophie, Tamara and Ia at NL to be really supportive and generally very effective with communication. We were also impressed with Dr Nana & the staff at the clinic when we visited. 
Hope that helps anyone thinking of going with NL. Apologies for not responding earlier. it's just easier not to visit FF when you're unlucky and when you're waiting...
Good luck everyone


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HEC that is great news on your bfp and fingercrossed all goes well.


----------



## HEC

Thanks so much JJ1! Hope you are doing OK


----------



## selene78

HEC all the best in the world - for you. Will keep my fingers crossed for you to have you bundle of joy.


----------



## Angel11

Hi Everyone, We are considering using surrogacy and Georgia seems a good choice. Due to my age we will need donor eggs. We are very new to even thinking about this option so not sure how the whole process works. How straightforward is it to bring the baby back in to the UK, birth certificates, parental rights etc. and does anyone know what the success rates are plus any other experience people might have of this clinic? Sorry, lots of questions.


----------



## napy

HEC, I am so happy to hear about your BFP!!!!  I will keep you in my thoughts over the coming months.

Napy


----------



## aqua2011

Hi. 

I'd like to ask similar question as Angel11 is asking about any experience with the NewLife Georgia.

Angel 11: We're leaning towards NewLife Georgia very much. We've contacted the agency. our experience with new life Georgia is so far; having conversation and asking questions.  The representative has answered all of questions and sounds reasonable and professional. She sounds very reassuring. although, I'd like to hear from somebody whom went through whole process.

Thanks.


----------



## Angel11

Hi Aqua2011,
Looks like we are in a similar position. Did the clinic give you any ideas on success rates? Do you know how straightforward it is to bring the baby back in to the UK?


----------



## aqua2011

Hi Angel11,

Yes, it seems that we're in the same boat.

I didn't ask about the success rate. I know it sounds crazy not to ask, but knowing the number, without knowing and seeing the records how they collect the statistics, it doesn't have any meaning, at least to me. 

I'm not form UK, but I think that UK has the similar law as Australia (I'm from Australia). 
We have to shows that baby has genetic link to both or one of us. Thus, the DNA test. Then, baby can get citizenship by descent and consequently a passport/travel document. It takes 2 to 3 moths for us.
I would say that it's best way is not only to tap into experience of the others whom went through the process, but also consult with a family lawyer whom is specialist in overseas (abroad) surrogacy.

I think that I've seen a post about bring baby back to UK on Ukraine thread. 

I hope that helps.
Let's keep each other posted.

All the best.


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Just reading quickly in between feeds..... May have got the wrong end if the convo..... We have been awaiting passports for our twins born via surrogacy for 9 weeks. We've been abroad for three months. Still no sign of them. Xx


----------



## aqua2011

Hi,

DaisyMaisy - CONGRATS! 

This is what we were told that after applying for citizenship, we have to wait for 2 to 3 months to receive  the passport.

May I ask where you've done the surrogacy process. thanks


----------



## DaisyMaisy

We are currently in Ukraine. We were told 6 weeks by our immigration laywer, 8 weeks at the most. 9 weeks.....still waiting. Xx


----------



## CoupleForties

Hi, we are a couple from Finland and looking into the surrogate process as nothing else has worked. We have few options now that we are looking at, Georgia, Ukraine, Russia. NLG seems to have enough references and otherwise like a good place. Just dropped to say hi and I will keep you posted how our journey proceeds!


----------



## aqua2011

Hi, 
Coupleforties - Welcome, all the best with surrogacy.
DaisyMaisy - thanks for reply. Hope everything work out very soon and get the passport/travel doc. XX

We've decided to go with NewLife Georgia.

all the best


----------



## CoupleForties

Good luck Aqua! When might you start with them?
I have still some frozen embryos somewhere else, so I'm now trying to figure out if it is possible to transfer them to NLG. If not, I can do a complete IVF. If it goes to that, we will do it closer to Christmas.


----------



## aqua2011

Hi,

Thanks CoupleForties.  We're planing to start it soon, though don't have set date.
Can't you do another round with the your frozen embryos where they are. There are more risks to start from egg fertilization and creating embryos. Good luck

We are planing to go to Tbilisi. Please, can anyone share their experience? Thanks




Thanks


----------



## CoupleForties

Hi Aqua,

the frozen ones are in Finland, and there surrogacy is not allowed. And there is no use in putting them into me :-(
I had a discussion with my clinique about transferring them and it sounded like I might not get permission to move them to outside EU. Which means that I will start from the full IVF. Bummer, but oh well. So used to negative news during this path that they don't get to me anymore that much.

Good luck with your trip!


----------



## GreenEarth

DaisyMaisy said:


> We are currently in Ukraine. We were told 6 weeks by our immigration laywer, 8 weeks at the most. 9 weeks.....still waiting. Xx


Hi all!

Just joined this forum as we begin our Surrogacy journey with NewLife Georgia. Great to hear good experiences. 
Daisy May...hope you guys got the passports, did you find out why the delay happened.
We're a Canadian couple and would appreciate any feedback about surrogacy experience in Georgia, especially post birth, was it difficult to get the birth certificate & do they need anything else to allow us to take the baby out of Georgia (exit visa, etc.)?
All the best to you all!


----------



## hoya

i'm new here.
i've read the whole topic, thanks everyone for sharing your experience.  i try to collect personal information about New Life as we also want to went with them.


----------



## Lalaith

Hi,

Now I'm in Tbilisi with New Life Georgia. I'm very pleased with them. This will be our first try. We are in battle with infertility since 2009. Now I'm hopeful with the surrogacy.

Kisses!


----------



## hoya

hi Lalaith! i wrote to you in the other topic...


----------



## FELK

Hi all!

We are a couple from Finland. We were in Tbilisi last week and signed a contract with the NLG. I hope all goes well! Now we are a bit nervous, but I think it's a part of the deal.


----------



## Father_not_yet

Hi All,
We did surrogacy at NLG Last year and it failed after 4 weeks PRG.
My question here any body has got a baby from NLG? As so far I didn't read so.
Thanks.


----------



## selene78

I have - twins


----------



## Father_not_yet

selene78 said:


> I have - twins


Happy for you Selena, any body else got child from NLG?


----------



## FELK

Our program proceeds, NLG starts IVF on SM in 3th or 4th august. We are keeping our hopes up, fingers grossed.


----------



## Father_not_yet

Father_not_yet said:


> selene78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have - twins
> 
> 
> 
> Happy for you Selena, any body else got child from NLG?
Click to expand...

So if only one success in this forum and considering the number of trials here what will be NLG success rate? less than 10%?
appreciate feedback.


----------



## atta

I'm afraid their success rate is about 10 % indeed. I wanted to sign contract with them but after some analysis I realised it's too risky. 
Success rate in professional clinics in IVF with egg donor should be about 50 %.


----------



## FELK

They told us that in NLG born in 25 babys by month so I think their success rate is more than 10 %.


----------



## aqua2011

FELK- all the best with the treatment.

success rate:

It isn't accurate to claim success rate of a clinic without scientifically method and procedure. It should be collected our time. The success rate has the other depended factors; who is or was embryologist, IVF specialist and etc, in another word whole medical team during data collection.

I wasn't successful in NLG, but it doesn't mean the success rate is low. In the same token, it doesn't mean that they have good success rate, if a few IPs have been successful.

I would say that we should to check the whole treatment package. What is the clinic/agency policy with the failure in different stages of treatment. Unfortunately, I didn't do that. It was my mistake.

It's difficult journey.

I wish you all the best of luck.

Aqua


----------



## hoya

I found an interesting blog post about statistics...
Although she works in surrogacy in India (we wanted to go there first) she has points to consider....


----------



## FELK

Our SM is pregnant! We are so happy right now!   Baby is coming in April if everything goes well. We are so excited!


----------



## Family123

Hi guys, 

My husband and I are also considering New Life Georgia. So far, we have had contacted them with a few questions. So far, so good. Now waiting to hear from our embassy, which is placed in Baku, Aserbajdsjan (we are from Norway).

Hope everyone will continue posting experiences with NLG. It's nice to help each other out  We find it a bit scary that it's so difficult to find people who have actually gone through the whole surrogacy process with NLG... 

Congratulations FELK, so happy for you!


----------



## atta

FELC
Fantastic news. Keep my fingers crossed.

I can't decide whether to start working with NLG or not. I met only a few couples who have babies thanks to them. And I met many, many sad stories (repeating BFN and miscarriages). So I doubt in their success rate


----------



## GreenEarth

Congratulations FELC, so happy to hear your good news.

Our SM with New Life is also pregnant, due in January god willing hoping that everything goes well.

Before we went with new life I spoke with 3 couples who had babies from them, so some positives are out there. But yes usually takes a few tries so it's never a quick journey and one where you need to try to stay strong. All the best wishes to everyone, you are all very brave.


----------



## aag2011

Hello,

My wife and I had a bad experience with NLG. 

We did a surrogacy with egg donor process on 2 surrogate mothers.

One apparently became pregnant but after 2 weeks they said the pregnancy did not go through.

No further explanations, high price both in terms of our finance and our emotions. 

I hope this helps and wish you all the best of luck in this difficult journey.


----------



## STOII

We had a wonderful experience with New Life Georgia.  The entire process took about 14 months but we did have a healthy baby girl.


----------



## hoya

congratulations on the good news to FELK! 
Is it possible that we met there in August? if we succeeded we also would have expect a baby in April...
hope everything goes well with your surrogate.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Wow - what a year. From investigating things here fairly speculatively a year or so ago, we went ahead and did it. In the end, following advice from the ever-wonderful Janine Oakman and others, we settled on going with New Life in Georgia, and they've been rgeat so far.

It's very very early days, and I think the received wisdom is to 'keep our powder dry' and not get ahead of ourselves, but the current state of play is - six weeks in, and first scan shows twins. The next scan is 4 days time, and that is where they should pick up heartbeats and we'll know more - but of course only yet halfway through the first trimester, and we'll just have to wait and see.

I suppose I'm starting to think ahead a little more about the process ahead of us. The blunt truth is, of course, that if we're in the fortunate position of having kids this year, we'll cope with whatever gets thrown at us, but at the moment, the process seems to be: after birth, apply for UK passport as soon as poss (passport photos in the hospital sounds like an interesting challenge, who then posts them back to us, and we then apply via appt in Tbilisi as soon as we can), then a likely wait of at least 10 weeks, during which time (after 6 weeks) we start the process of applying for parenting order, etc.

Two things: 1) Have I missed anything? Has anything changed? Is there anyway to shortcut this _(I don't think there is [emergency travel documents are now, I understand, only for emergencies, and Entry Clearance is baffling, though in theory might apply because the children would be born 'stateless' (I think) - but then can't have a passport anyway *because* they're stateless - I don't get it...], but things change, and it's worth checking...)_ - and 2) Has anyone been through this in Georgia who could share their experience and advice with us?

Many thanks in advance x


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hi

We did surrogacy in kiev . Re passport photos, the hospital photographer did ours and we're fine  we just put a white sheet under them for the background . We also had a friend fly out the second day after they were born to sign the photos. That way, we were quick to send the applications off. However, after being in Kiev 12 weeks, we did get emergency travel documents to fly home based on the children's health.  The local Dr did the medical for us. Xxxx


----------



## hoya

is anybody around here? 
i would discuss some after-birth questions with anyone who were successfull with New Life Georgia.


----------



## selene78

Hoya feel free to ask me. Will be happy to help.


----------



## peanutrain

We are currently working with New Life Georgia. Our first attempt with fresh embryos from me and hubby was not successful. Our second attempt with FET and surrogate mother is positive so far and our surrogate mother is about 10 weeks pregnant now. Keeping fingers crossed. I would like to share my experience with new life with anyone interested and also learn about your experiences after getting a viable pregnancy with a new life surrogate mother. P.S. We live in the United States.


----------



## Reptile Smile

We're currently at 23 weeks. In fact, we're currently in Georgia for a week - didn't need to be here, but Georgia is such a wonderful place to be. Due to the UK Passport Office taking 'at least 12 weeks' to produce the passports, we know we'll have to be here for at least 3 months after the birth, so are doing a bit of research about where we'll have to live when we return in November.

New Life are amazing, and their communications are second to none. Can't express how much we rate them from our experience so far.

Peanutrain, what's the situation with the US passports? Will you have an enforced stop or not?


----------



## peanutrain

Reptile smile, we were told that we will need to stay in Georgia for 6 to 8 weeks. It seems that there are not that many Americans who had surrogacy in Georgia and it has been challenging to get info about getting a passport for a baby born to a surrogate mother in georgia. Are you guys planning to find a place to stay through airbnb?


----------



## Reptile Smile

We hadn't thought of Airbnb but you're right - that would be worth exploring. At the moment, we're just assuming we'll be hiring a flat for 4+ months. We started investigating that this week, actually, but it's just too early.  New Life have someone, in any event, who's going to help us through that process of finding somewhere to stay, so that's a big reassurance...


----------



## Snowy44

Hi 

Has anyone gone through the surrogacy process at New life in Georgia ? We are a uk based married couple and are looking at all options to complete our family . Your experiences and knowledge will be a big help to us . It all feels very daunting and scary 

Thanks


----------



## Reptile Smile

Hi there,

We're with NLG and our surrogate is currently at 23+5 weeks (with twins! Yippee!). Completely know what you mean about the daunting-ness and scariness of it! Whilst we can't actually tell you everything given that we haven't finished the process yet, NLG have been absolutely superb, and their communications have been second to none.

The most important thing to bear in mind is that once the baby is born, it's likely to take at least 3 months and probably 4 or more waiting for the passports to come through. That's nothing to do with New Life or Georgia - that's HMPO, and will be the same wherever you have it done (though in reality, there aren't that many choices). USA is different - the baby is entitled to a US passport - but of course it costs 100k or more in the states. So the key thing is thinking about how to manage the big wait after delivery - and there really isn't a way around it...

Good luck, and if you need any further info, don't hesitate to ask, whether on this thread or by PM!


----------



## Snowy44

Hi,sorry if you get this message twice I tried to Pm you but I can't see it in my sent items so not sure I did it correctly !

Really great to hear from you and about your experiences . We are at the very early stages of research so any information that you can share is great. I sometimes can't believe that we are now actually thinking about surrogacy let alone travelling to a foreign country to do it ! 

I have many questions but have listed some of the main ones below

1) How did you choose your surrogate ? Are you using an egg donor as well ?
2) How have you found New Life ? Has there been any language difficulties 
3) Did you meet your surrogate ?
4) Have you hired a lawyer to help you get babies passports back to UK
5) What is Georgia and the clinic like ?
6) Is it expensive to live in Georgia if you have to be there for 4 months 
7) Do you know yet how your babies will get their immunisations i.e the ones that they have at 6 and 8 weeks ? 
Thanks so much for taking the time to answer my questions . I hope I make sense !


----------



## Reptile Smile

Just in case my reply is useful to anyone else (I did get the PM and replied, BTW!), here's a slightly edited version:

*1) Did you use an egg donor as well as a surrogate ?*
Yeah, we did. That process was really easy, though in the end, we chose someone with a proven track record, and she asked for an extra $500 which initially struck us as a bit cheeky, but in fairness our surrogate got pregnant with twins, and we still have seven embryos in the freezer, so there you go...

*2) Did you meet your surrogate ?*
We did. It's a slightly weird meeting, because NLG will be translating, and the surrogate won't speak much, if any, English. We had the chance to ask all the questions we wanted, and were very happy with the replies.

*3) Can you specify that your surrogate is unmarried as I read that the legal documentation after is easier if surrogate is not married ?*
Yup, actually NLG were really hot on this and clocked it right from the off, and were careful to set us up with a divorcee right from the off. We met a solicitor in the UK before we started, who said not to worry about whether the surrogate was or wasn't married, but it definitely slows the process down in terms of obtaining the passport.

*4) Do you have a solicitor helping you understand the Georgian legal system and to help get you all the documents that you need for your baby's passport ?*
No. NLG walked us through all of this, and I don't think a solicitor is necessary (haven't finished this process yet, though, of course!). I have talked to another uk person who did it all themselves. We're certainly happy that a Georgian solicitor is unnecessary, partly because the legal process in Georgia for surrogacy seems so established.

*5) How did you choose your surrogate ?*
We didn't (and you won't either!). It's selected by the fertility doctor late on. We were actually a bit concerned about the age of ours, at 38, but in fairness everything seems to be going well, and she's a very careful and considerate 'custodian'. We don't have any direct contact with her, though - we get loads of data and scan reports (far more than you'd get in the uk) but everything comes through NLG.

*6) How did you find the clinic and Georgia ?*
Chuckle. Finding the offices of New Life is a nightmare - it's really hard to find... No, seriously, I know that's not what you mean. NLG are superb, and they have smart modern offices. Everyone there has been fantastic. The clinic is interesting - having done the rounds of a few IVF places in the uk, it seemed a bit shabbier, etc, but maybe that's inevitable, and the staff were fantastic, and we successful first go, so you can't ask for more than that. That said, I think it's moving to a new facility in September, which looks very modern and posh.

Georgia - well, where do you start? I love it. It's a tough, gritty country still striving for prosperity and independence after 80-odd years of Soviet occupation. Much of Tbilisi is beautiful, though parts of it are falling down. It's incredibly hot in the Summer and freezing in the winter. Perhaps one of the best things I can say is that we don't need to be out here now, but we chose to come out for a week now just because we love it. Tbilisi - and Georgia - are very safe, and we've never felt threatened or uncomfortable. Living is cheap here - it's not too much of a challenge to eat a main course out with drinks with about £8 for both of us. Taxis are so cheap it's barely worth taking the bus. We love it.

*7) We already have one daughter so planning to stay out in Georgia for up to 4 months after will be tricky is this the normal waiting time for Passport etc ?*
I'm afraid I can't totally answer that - I don't know, not many people really talk about it, and each case is different. It can take 1-3 weeks to get the paperwork and photos in order for the application, and then HMPO say it will take at least 10 weeks from there (but it might be substantially more). I think (and have heard from someone directly) that 4 months is a sensible guess, but it might be more, and that one hopes for less. The main thing is to prepare for it, I think.

*Thanks for taking the time to answer these questions !*
No problem at all. As and when you think of other things, just give me a shout.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Sorry, just to add to the above - no, no language difficulties.  Pretty much all of the NLG staff have Masters degrees from UK institutions!  In terms of language in Georgia, English is widely spoken enough to get by, and failing that, International Sign Language Of Pointing works well... 

Immunisations - actually, we asked about this this week.  When NLG 'release you into the wild', they give you contact details of lots of folks who you might find useful, one of whom is a paediatrician, who coordinates the immunisations.


----------



## peanutrain

As I mentioned in my earlier post, our first attempt with fresh embryos was bfn. For that transfer, we met our surrogate, who was picked by NGL affiliated RE. For the second round, which is with frozen embryos, we ended up working with a different surrogate as our previous surrogate was not available. Our current surrogate is 24 years old and has been a surrogare before. She is about 11 weeks pregnant now. As Reptile smile said, our only means of communication with her is via NLG. Most Surrogate candidates are often legally single even though they may have a significant other living them. 
Our experiences with NLG have been positive so far. I had to go through an egg retrieval over there and the treatment plan was not very different from what I had over here in America. However, there is little hormone monitoring and you may end up hyperstimulating as I did (mild).


----------



## Snowy44

Hi ,

Thanks for the further information it's great to hear 2 positive experiences of New Life. I was also wondering if they use frozen sperm for the transfer or fresh ? I know that many clinics abroad use frozen to minimise the travel for patients. 

Thanks


----------



## peanutrain

they use both


----------



## sjparmar

*Newbie Alert here *

We have 1 lovely daughter  via surrogate in India and now looking for  a place to move our embryos ( since the ban in India ) and we are looking at Manor in Georgia anyone heard of them or  considered using them ?


----------



## BAL101

Hello Peanitrain,
Wish you all the very best. 
We are looking for ED + Surrogacy at NLG. Wanted to make sure NLG is legit and so are the people , Sophie, make, Nino, ..and all
Any references you can provide will be super helpful


Thanks
BAL


----------



## Reptile Smile

We are at 24 weeks with NLG (we're UK-based IPs). We've been to their offices, and met them all. 

If you want proof (my passport, scan results, etc) I'd be more than happy to PM them if it helps put your mind at rest. They're 100% legit, and we've been absolutely happy with them all the way through the process.  I'm absolutely happy to vouch for them, and provide any references requested.  If there's any info you need, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## BAL101

Thanks Reptile Smile,
This is very helpful. We are looking go ED + Surrogacy at NLG.

I was bit worried as i have to make 1st wire transfer and want to make sure that all account info is legit and NLG. In today's internet age, with all these e-mail scams surfacing, puts me in panic mode. But thanks for info. this is very helpful. 
Anyway you can sent me NLGs banking info which is part of 1st payment? I can cross check with what i have.

Thanks,
BAL


----------



## Reptile Smile

No probs. Am currently in Tbilisi (just visiting/researching in prep for the 3 month [or more] stay!) and heading back to airport for journey home in 6 hours time! So will get on it when I get home, if that's ok? Will PM you them when I'm back.

Cheers


----------



## BAL101

No problem at all. Thanks for your support. If things work out we might look for 3 months stay too later next year !!

BAL


----------



## peanutrain

I know what you are going through. Even after having met the NLG employees, gone through an egg retrieval procedure over there and finally having gotten a positive result, I sometimes doubt if it is all a sham. That's why I also wanted to hear about the experiences of others who went through it and had a baby through a NLG surrogate mother. Having said that, our experiences so far has been pretty good and everything looks legitimate. I don't know much about egg donor process, though. I believe reptile smile used an egg donor.


----------



## pixie1230

Hello all. I am new here. Just want to know everything about surrogacy. I planned to adopt a child but i want to maybe try this one. Can u please tell me how much will it cost for everythng? Like a rough estimate? My husbands sperm is okay. Its just me who has loads of issues. Maybe i can try egg donation surrogacy(if that is the right term)


----------



## hoya

Hi everyone, 
Congrats on the BFP for peanutrain and ReptileSmile!
We are currently here in Georgia for baby pickup.  we have a wonderful 3 days old son. We are here now for 4 weeks, we came early to surely be here at the birth. I am sorry that I didn't come here earlyier we should have meet Reptile Smile.
If anyone who has a question about baby pickup feel free to ask here and I'll try to answer.

Some add-ons to Reptile Smile great post from my point of view:

We also adore Tbilisi, its a great city.
This is the 4th time to be here (we've had 3 unsuccessful fresh cycle). We've rented a flat via airbnb and found a lovely one 2 streets from the agency. We've stayed here during all our visit. It's not the historical center but we like the practicalitiy of it and we live amongst real georgian people.  
People are really friendly and kind here. Even young men stop at the street and try to make friends with my 5 year old boy. Average people don't speak english here but almost everybody speaks russian (we are from middle Europe and my husband used to learn russian for 2 years during the soviet era... those few words he knows are really lifesaving sometimes interacting people here). In shops that's better now (it was hard to buy a razor 2,5 years ago for me ) and the tourist frequented areas has no problem. At New Life everybody speaks great english I agree with ReptileSmile. At the maternity clinic where our baby born I am not that satisfied. We are also very unlucky as the whole NewLife office is on holiday now and if we have a problem we have to call them on their holiday and they are not here to help. So never expect a baby in August I must say    Also the heat is unbelievable here. Last week it was over 35 celsius every day.

We have 3 unsuccessful tries and each time we had differrnt surrogate mothers but we were satisfied with them. The doctor choses them and as I know they prepare more surrogate at a time and they choose the best candidate for you (whom has the best lining) a week before egg retrieval. So maybe you have an assigned surrogate but they can switch before signing the contract if there is a better candidate.

We have a 5 year old boy so  I can reply questions about staying in Georgia with an older child. What do you want to know? How old is your daughter? I'm sure you can find an english speaking babysitter easily (that was not an optipn for us as our boy don't speak english). I even can suggest places to go we explored all child-friendly places in the last 4 weeks while we were waiting for our second son to born.

I also suggest to try public transport because it's great fun. We went everywhere with bus and metro. That way we can interact lot of georgian people and it's a great experience. On the bus we always get a place with my big boy. 

Anybody has any question feel free to ask.


----------



## hoya

I also breastfeed my little one so if anyone interested in this aspect feel free to ask.


----------



## BAL101

Congratulations Hoya !!!
Whats your citizenship and how long does it take to get passport for new born? I hope its less than 4-5 weeks.

We are hoping to visit NLG for our ED + Surrogate program End of Sept or Oct
Any recommendation for places to stay near NGL and Clinic? We are trying to stay away for pricy hotels. I looked at listed site. Since its short 1 week stay we don't mind staying at studio / 1bedroom apartment as long as its safe and easy to travel to NLG and Clinic

http://www.besttbilisiapartments.com/tbilisi/apartments/search-tbilisi-apartments.php

Have you met Sophie, Maka, Nani and other NGL staff?

I can defiantly try get few Russian and Georgian words in my vocabulary before our visit 

Thanks,
BAL

/links


----------



## peanutrain

Bal, we used airbnb during our visit for egg retrieval. We rented an apartment in saburtalo. i believe hoya is staying somewhere in that neighborhood as well. The place we stayed was about two minutes away from the NLG office. But, to go to the clinic where Dr. Nana is, you need to take a cab or use some sort of public transportation. Cab rides are really cheap in Tbilisi and do not worry about not speaking Georgian or Russian. We managed to communicate by showing the address we would like to go on a piece of paper (written in georgian) or on a map or on our phone. We also learned how to say some of the numbers. Maka sent us all the necessary addresses in Georgian so that we can show the address we need to the cab drivers. We had no problem. Also, if you know some German, you may find it useful as several cab drivers  we interacted with mentioned that they had lived in Germany.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Huge congratulations, Hoya - what wonderful news! You must keep us updated with how things go. We're very pleased for you, and as you say, it's a shame we didn't didn't meet up. I know exactly what you mean about the heat. We couldn't believe how relentlessly hot it was. I'm sure it'll become more bearable soon, though. I would be interested to hear why you're not satisfied about the maternity clinic. Is it the kind of thing you can put on the open forum, or if not, could you possibly PM me your concerns? [Or did you mean that you're not satisfied with how well they spoke English?] We'll be experiencing that ourselves soon, hopefully, so it would be good to know what the problems have been.

I know also exactly what you mean about the Georgian holiday. We'd been concerned for the best part of the last week waiting to hear the results of a scan, and had talked ourselves into believing it must be bad news. We got the results this morning - everything normal, and it's just, of course, that everyone has been out of the office.

Bal, I agree with Peanutrain - we never struggled with English. I started learning Russian, actually, but have stopped now - we coped fine with English. I think it's always good to know how to say please and thank you etc when visiting any country just as a courtesy thing, but English was fine. I also agree with Peanutrain about the cabs thing - the Taxify app is fantastic! So cheap, it's hardly worth taking the Metro, etc, and it sends you the licence plate of the cab that's arriving and where it currently is.

We've met Maka and Eliso - would have met Ia but it didn't tie up time wise. Your Best Tbilisi Apartments website looks lovely, but crikey it looks expensive! We just used Booking.com to find hotel deals for the two visits, and for the more protracted stay, rentals.ge looks good, and also I know that Edl (might have spelled that wrong!) at NLG helps find accommodation too.

One last tip - you can take out a 4-currency bank account at Bank of Georgia for about 50GEL depending on the extras you want - you're likely to save way more than that in the savings of transfer fees. You can open it with just a passport - you don't need a Georgian address or anything. Worth thinking about...

/links


----------



## peanutrain

Thank you for the information, Hoya and Reptile Smile. 
Hoya, how long did your baby stay at the hospital? As Hoya asked, what was wrong with the maternity hospital? And, was getting a birth certificate easy?


----------



## Shining little star

Hi, 
We are a UK based couple who have just decided to go down the path of surrogacy (with New life Georgia)  after many years of failed IVF attempts using both our own & donor embryos in the UK & abroad. Feeling much better now we have made this decision but its still so daunting. 

We have had an appointment with Sophie in London recently and she gave us so much information and answered lots of questions. We have chosen our donor & plan for a Jan 2017 embryo transfer !!
One thing we are still unclear about is if we need legal support in the UK ?  Everything on the net points to Natalie Gamble, however the initial consultation sounds very expensive alone. 
Can any uk IPs help us with any advice/information ? 

many thanks


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hi

You will need a surrogacy lawyer in the UK, as you will need to apply for a parental order.

Xxx


----------



## peanutrain

I know most folks in this forum are from the UK but i wanted to share what is needed for those from usa. 
https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/legal-considerations/us-citizenship-laws-policies/assisted-reproductive-technology.html

/links


----------



## Reptile Smile

Good find, peanutrain. Interesting that the document/process looks very similar to the uk one. I suspect the timescale to issue the passport is rather shorter, though!

Shining little star, there are other options for lawyers. I suggest you might have a look at http://surrogacylawyers.co.uk/surrogacy-costs/ - this site is set up by Harjit Sarang who is just brilliant, and considerably cheaper than the fees you quote. I'll PM you our experience. Your circumstances, and therefore costs, might be different, but it might be a frame of reference. Also, well worth having a look at her testimonials on the same site.

/links


----------



## Shining little star

Thanks for the help & info xx


----------



## peanutrain

Reptile Smile, have you met your surrogate in person? how do you communicate with her? only through NLG? I would like to be more involved but do not know how..


----------



## Reptile Smile

Yes, we met in person, but only with NLG translating.  I know what you mean, though we found the challenges of the lanugage barrier just made it too complex - and NLG recommend, of course, that all contact goes through them.

It was really important for us to meet our surrogate, and I' really glad we did.  It was a slightly unusual meeting to have, what with everything being translated, but I'm really glad we did it.


----------



## peanutrain

I just got our SM's contact information from NLG. We became ******** friends today.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Great stuff!  Wow, we def didn't get that choice..!


----------



## peanutrain

It is nice to have some sort of communication even though all we can do is to like each other's photos etc.


----------



## peanutrain

What tests were done during your SM's pregnancy? Also, when did you find out your baby's gender? Thanks..


----------



## Reptile Smile

I believe we found out gender on the 20th week, though it might have been the 19th - not quite sure.

Tests - wow, there's a lot of them - far more than we would do in the uk, and far more frequently. My wife work in paedeatrics for several years, and noted that there are some things they test for that we just don't - C Reactive Protein, for example. The scans are every 3 weeks, and bloods were done every other scan, though now they're doing them every scan, I think. They're very thorough, though my wife sometimes disagrees with the reference ranges. It might just be medical differences between the countries, though...

The 4D scan was round about the 22nd week.


----------



## peanutrain

thanks for the info.


----------



## peanutrain

I have no idea about any of these tests. I guess I will not worry about them as long as they are labeled as normal. In the past, I tried to find information about a particular test result and I ended up worrying myself for no reason.


----------



## Reptile Smile

I know exactly what you mean.  We had that with the dreaded 'tonus'.  If was diagnosed in our surrogate quite early on, and she's taking medication (magnesium injections) for it.  My wife is a doctor who worked in paedeatrics for years, and had never heard of it.

When we looked it up, it's hard to find out anything about it, but it largely seems to be a particular thing that's diagnosed only in Russian speaking countries, and essentially is tension in the uterus.  Which, in a way, is no huge surprise seeing as there's twins in there...  Many women are magnesium deficient in pregnancy anyway, so the medication isn't doing any harm, but I suspect it's just one of those interesting cultural differences.

Some of the tests (CRP, for example) we don't do on pregnant women (not because it's dangerous, just seen as relevant) so there is that thing about trying to maintain perspective and not be bowled over by the uantity of data supplied!


----------



## peanutrain

We had a similar experience with the "dreaded tonus" even though we have a singleton. It would have been nice to have a physician in the house, who knows these things.


----------



## BAL101

Hello All,
Thanks for all the information guys. 
We are confirmed for ED + Surrogacy @ NLG. Our program starts next month
Excited to visit Tbilisi and meet NLG staff long with ED and SM.

I am from USA, and any useful information anyone can forward will be helpful. Looking at USA Embassy website and some information is little confusing to say the least. Speacially with DNA testing. 

If anyone has been through this process, i would surely want to know the total time it takes to get the USA passport of new born. (I hope its within 4-5 weeks)

Thanks,
BAL


----------



## peanutrain

Hello Bal. I thinks it is more like 4 to 8 weeks. the interview process and getting a passport seem to be less complicated than that for British citizens. You can contact the US embassy in Tbilisi if you have any questions. It takes them 5 days to a week to answer but they do answer.


----------



## peanutrain

https://mx.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/surrogacy-art-and-dna-testing/
this is for mexico but the procedure is the same for Georgia

/links


----------



## peanutrain

Hello Reptile Smile,
Are you planning to buy one-way or round-trip tickets to Tbilisi (for bringing your babies home)? I was planning to get fully refundable round-trip tickets but they are significantly more expensive than non-refundable ones.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Well, not quite sure how to play it.  We're probably in the last 3 weeks now before going out there (eek!).  There are two airlines that are useful to us to get there - Pegasus (basic but cheap) and Turkish Airlines (nice but expensive).  Pegasus don't do an open ticket, but their single is less than half the price of the Turkish open ticket, so in the event it looks like it's going to be cheaper to buy two singles.

I appreciate it might not be the same for you coming from the US, though!


----------



## peanutrain

Thanks, Reptile Smile. You guys must be very excited. How long is the flight from your hometown to Tbilisi? It is at least 17 hrs for us.

We still have some time to make our arrangements as our baby is due in late Feb. I checked various airlines and non-refundable Turkish airlines tickets are the cheapest for one for us. Well, it looks quite complicated...

On a separate note, have you decided how you will feed your little ones?


----------



## Reptile Smile

We're very excited, though it's an interesting balance between something quite abstract and surreal (we get loads and loads of scans [as you know] but no photos. Sometimes I just wish I could see a bump grow - but there you are, it is what it is) and something fabulously exciting.

Tbilisi is about a four hour flight, except it's 2 separate flights, and one of them always arrives in the middle of the night in Tbilisi at 3am! We could avoid this by not changing in Istanbul (which is what we've done on both visits so far), and routing through Kiev, but we're both twitchy about flying through Ukrainian airspace - not that you go anywhere near the disputed region, but we just decided not to. That said, of course, Istanbul hasn't been that much safer in recent times...

Feeding-wise, it's just about formula for us (in the UK, it's possible though difficult to buy breast milk, but def not poss in Tbilisi!). We can't take enough of UK formula with us, and I'm not sure it would be worth it anyway. It does mean that when we get back, there will be a period of having to swap things over, but there it is. There isn't much other option. We're taking Tommee Tippee bottles over with us, because I hadn't found anywhere that sold them - I'm sure there is somewhere, but I couldn't find it on two visits. Somethings are way cheaper in Tbilisi, as you know, but it struck me that baby items were much the same price as in the UK...


----------



## peanutrain

I know what you mean. It is inherently very strange, especially for a woman.. but as you said, it is what it is.. 
As I might have mentioned earlier, I managed to become social media friends with our SM. We use google translator and it seems to do the job. It feels much better this way but still strange...
Have you figured out where you will stay? We are planning to use airbnb again.


----------



## Reptile Smile

I have found our surrogate on social media, but I think we might get past the birth first, and then send her an invite and see what happens.  In any event, we're pretty much on the last lap now, so it doesn't matter about these last few weeks.

We're going to rent a flat for 4 months.  www.makler.ge has a pretty good selection, and we did a recon visit to scope out where we wanted to stay (Vake, no question!).  I think the likelihood is the US passport process should be shorter, so I can totally see how airbnb makes sense for you.

/links


----------



## peanutrain

The air quality in Tbilisi seems to be poor, at least in winter months. So, Vake might be the best place to stay to avoid it


----------



## Reptile Smile

We didn't really consider many places other than Vake. It's just such a nice place to be. Mtatsminda and Vera were also on the short list, but in the end, the park at Vake was significant, as was an awesome supermarket (Goodwill - in the basement of a shopping centre. They seemed to have everything we needed, as well as being great suppliers of vegan food [and I'm vegan!]).

I think quite a lot of people head out to Saburtalo, where the NLG offices are (which is quite a lot cheaper), but we just really fell in love with Vake - it has quite a separate nice feel. Having said that, we haven't actually got as far as booking the accommodation itself, so we'll have to see what happens yet..!


----------



## danish

Hi!☺
I would like to ask if Anyone knows anything about this clinic in Georgia?

http://www.surrogacy.ge/en/

/links


----------



## Reptile Smile

Well, all systems go here.

We had a call just now - our surrogate has gone from 15th percentile amniotic fluid, to 12th to over the weekend, 6th and was promptly hospitalised.

Accordingly they're planning (at 34+1 weeks) to do a C section tomorrow to deliver our twins, and we are frantically packing.  More news as we go!


----------



## peanutrain

Congratulations, Reptile Smile! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Shining little star

Wow.... reptile smile, such exciting news, hope all goes well. Keep us posted ! Will be thinking of you. 

ps.. We have moved a little further forward, husband has had all his tests done & we are now ready to sign contracts. Also Harjit has been just great, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Reptile Smile

We left the UK at 4am on Tuesday morning and arrived at the hotel at 4am on Weds morning.  When we were getting on the plane at Gatwick, we found out the twins had been delivered - both exactly the same weight at 2.2kg (throughout the pregnancy, one had been smaller than the other).  They were delivered at 34+1.  When we got off in Istanbul, we found out they'd been taken to NICU for Respiratory Distress Syndrome.  My wife (a GP) wasn't convinced by that - she said that at 34 weeks, that's normally not the issue.

We crashed in the hotel at 4am ready to meet them at 11am this morning.  Eliso met us there (from New Life Georgia) and was characteristically superb.  And what an absolute joy it was to at last meet our babies, and one that I hope every single person in this forum gets to experience.  They looked remarkably healthy, though were asleep while we were there.  For reasons we didn't totally understand, we weren't allowed to take photos.  Even though they had various tubes, they were unbelievably beautiful, and yes, I am biased!

The doctor told us she thought it was TTN - where the lungs don't get totally cleared of fluid, which is not really to do with prematurity, but rather not being squeezed through the birth canal, and can happen to any C section baby.  More tests and observations over the next few days, but then we'll see where we are.

It's an absolute thrill.  We then had to pick up some documents from the In Vitro clinic in preparation for the House of Justice tomorrow, where we organise the birth certificates (we'd better get the names sorted before then!), and it was extraordinary to think of journey we've been on since this time last year.  We can't thank New Life Georgia enough - Sophie, Maka, Ia, Eliso, and the rest of the team.  What a day!


----------



## bundles

Wow RS Huge congratulations on your wonderful family   Hope they are soon out of NICU & in your arms.


----------



## ruby100

RS and your wife - so many congratulations on the birth of your twins!  So home they're soon out of NICU and you all begin your life together as one special family xx


----------



## Reptile Smile

Thanks so much to everyone for their good wishes and for taking an interest.  It's very much appreciated xx


----------



## Dory10

Wonderful news Reptile Smile  . Hope you are all soon together as a family!

Dory 
Xx


----------



## Bagpuss87

Congratulations reptile smile   x

Can I just ask how much does surrogacy at this clinic cost? Haven't been able to find information anywhere x


----------



## Reptile Smile

$31.2k USD.  That's not actually the final amount - there's an extra 1k USD because it was twnis, and the NICU charges (if required, and they were/are for us) aren't included.  I'll give you a more definite figure later on.


----------



## peanutrain

Accommodation etc are not included.


----------



## Shining little star

Hi, 
Congratulations reptile smile on the safe birth of your twins. Such wonderful news for you & it gives me so much hope and excitement ! x


----------



## Bagpuss87

Thank you so much for your reply : ) I'm going to go ahead and contact the clinc. 

Does that cost include the initial ivf cycle to create the embryos? Xx


----------



## peanutrain

Yes, it should include the 1st ivf cycle. But, the price we were quoted did not include the injectable ivf medications for me. It covers those for the surrogate mother.


----------



## Bagpuss87

Thanks peanut. Just trying to work it out in my head.  We ate currently going to try reprofit clinic in Czech Republic with a surrogate (best friend) and see what happens with the that...I seem to produce good eggs and good embryos but the rest of me just doesn't want to work...hoping that using the surrogate will just bypass that issue. Xx


----------



## peanutrain

I have the same problem, Bagpuss87. However, our first attempt with a SM in Georgia was not successful. We got lucky with the second attempt using our frozen embryos. We were very disappointed and almost ready to give up after our failed cycle. And, we did not expect much from the second one either. But, then a surprise and our surrogate mother is about 22 weeks pregnant now. And, we are considering to go for another round of IVF + surrogacy in Georgia when we (hopefully) go there in Feb.


----------



## Bagpuss87

Peanut that's fabulous news congratulations : ) x can I just ask if you have embryos to freeze is that cost included? At my last clinic I had 9 top grade blastocysts on day 5 so had quite a lot to freeze. Xx


----------



## peanutrain

We don't have any left. We used our frozen embryos during our second transfer. As far as I recall, the initial freezing of embryos is included in the price. But, there may be a storage fee.


----------



## ruby100

RS- thinking about you and your little family. How are you all? 

Ruby x


----------



## Reptile Smile

Thanks for your good wishes, Ruby.

All good here. They're 10 days old tomorrow, still in NICU. They're out of incubators, though still have TPN lines in. #1 is being fed just by bottle, though, though #2 still has an NG tube - she hasn't developed the sucking reflex.

Both seem well, healthy and strong. Can't wait for a cuddle though!

It definitely takes longer than you think to get the passport application off. I had everything nailed down perfectly before we came out, and then couldn't do DNA test until yesterday due to incubators. That'll mean it's 3.5-4 weeks before wwe can even apply. Then at least 10 weeks. Sobering. I was thinking I would be able dodge it by being prepared. I couldn't. That's the nature of premature babies and incubators...

The bank stuffed up our transfer. Still are waiting for all our money to come through that we transferred 3 weeks ago. But all else is fine! And New Life Georgia continue to be amazing. Just can't receimmend them enough.


----------



## danish

Hi we want to do surrogacy in Georgia and we like New Life. Can Any body please tell me the story between the founder of New Life Mariam Kukunashvili and tamara chergoleishvili? I have been on google but it is difficult to find out what the fight is really all about. 
What I am trying to find out is if the founder of New Life Mariam is trustworthy?


----------



## peanutrain

I have no idea what the feud is about but there are many folks here who are using or have used New Life Georgia. My experiences with NLG so far have been positive, and our surragate is about 23 weeks pregnant now. You can check out the forum on surrogacy in Georgia


----------



## Reptile Smile

I'll warn you now that this thread is likely to be merged with the other Georgia thread! (Which leads to long threads and can making finding things you've posted quite difficult).

As Peanutrain says, I couldn't tell you. We used NLG for our surrogacy, and are currently in Tbilisi for our twins that were born ten days ago. Everyone we met at New Life were superb, and I can't recommend them enough. In particular, their communication has been everything we could have asked for. They are wonderful people. 

We didn't meet the founder, and so I have no opinion of her other than the general benefit of the doubt I would extend to everyone. But as Peanutrain says, if your concern is about the company itself, I can wholeheartedly vouch for it.


----------



## Dory10

Yes as predicted the threads have been merged to keep all surrogacy in Georgia information and support in one place to make it easier for members to find what they are looking for without having to read through pages of shorter threads in the hope of finding one about the country or clinic they wish to find.

Any posts made by members can quickly be found by clicking on the  show new replies to posts  link in the top right hand corner of the page or by bookmarking threads of interest.

Hope this helps 

Dory

Surrogacy board mod


----------



## Reptile Smile

Thanks Dory! I know it can be a bit of a thankless task, being a moderator...


----------



## ruby100

RS - so, will it take a long time to get the DNA test back?  Are you doing one at an 'approved' centre for HMPO?  Yes, I can imagine things will never run as you fully expect them to.  How is it being in Tbilisi whilst having your twins in Georgia?  I'm very anxious about being away from my friends and family at this special time.  how is your wife?  Take care x


----------



## Reptile Smile

Well, I can only tell you the theory with the DNA test.

Initially, we had to wait until they were out of incubators.  I say, "we had to"... - actually, I didn't push this that hard.  When they had NG tubes in and in separate incubators, I didn't feel that the clinic would be receptive to the idea, and it also felt in some way inappropriate.  That said, when they were out (after a week) and I broached the idea, they were all, "Oh yeah, that's fine, we do them all the time," so I might have got away with it a bit earlier.  I feel like at worst it might have cost us three days there though.

We did the DNA test on Weds night, and DHL collected on Thurs.  Yes, we used an HMPO approved centre, because TLS Contact insisted on it (it's also useful for the PO, or so that CAFCASS document you shared intimated).  They're working on a two day turn around, and DHL anticipate that they'll deliver on Monday.  Accordingly, I'm hoping that they will be done and ready to post on Weds. 

I've asked them to send it to a colleague in the UK who will be doing the counter-signature on the passport photos, so I also included the completed passport applications with the DHL package so that everything goes to my colleague (even though the applications are nothing to do with teh DNA company, it seemed silly to post it separately when I was paying 60 quid for DHL to move stuff across Europe...).

At the same time, on Monday or Tuesday, I will be taking the passport pics myself against a plain background, etc, uploading them to www.paspic.com, and then getting them to post them to my colleague as well.  With luck, everything will get to her on the Thursday.  I will get DHL to collect hopefully Thursday, but possibly Friday to get everything back here by Monday or more likely Tuesday next week.  That should enable me to get an appt with TLS Contact on Weds or Thurs next week to hand the entire applications in.

That's the plan.  As you can see, there's plenty to go wrong with it ;-)

Tbilisi is fab, still loving it.  We see the twins every day (of course!) but we're only allowed 30m.  Today there were off the NG tubes and the intravenous feeding altogether and taking all nutrition by milk, which was another fabulous milestone.  Still don't know when they'll be out (and so far we've had 11 days at $320 per day of NICU that we hadn't really budgeted for.  What the hell - they're only credit cards, I guess... :-S ).

Originally we'd toyed with the idea that just my wife would be out here.  It was my boss who said, "Are you insane?  You both need to be there..."  and found a way to make it happen - gave me an unpaid 3 month sabbatical, but split my (reduced) salary across 12 months so we didn't have a gap without my income.  This has been so so awesome.

My wife is fine.  She had a tummy upset over the last weekend, so had to go a long time without seeing the twins, and that was tough on her.  She saw them again for the first time today and that was wonderful.

We still have this sense of holding on to what we said originally - "If we're ever lucky enough to get to the stage of being in Tbilisi with kids, they'll we cope with whatever **** we need to..." if you see what I mean.  Bits aren't easy, and no doubt are about to get more difficult, but we're so fortunate to have got to this stage.  Thanks for your good wishes xx

/links


----------



## peanutrain

$320 for 11 days for two babies.. it would have cost a fortune over here..


----------



## Reptile Smile

I know what you mean - $160 per kid per day isn't too bad.  Even so, it's an extra 10% of the total cost of our surrogacy (and counting!)

But they're getting round the clock care, and we're very grateful to all the medical staff there who are doing such a great job.


----------



## peanutrain

oh ok. i though it was $320 for 11 days.. hmm, now I see what you mean. I hope they will be released from NICU soon. When we were considering Mexico for surrogacy, that was one of our concerns. The price for NICU was quite high. For some reason, we never asked about it in Georgia. As far as I know, there is a high risk of premature  birth with twins and triplets. I guess we were too tired to think carefully when we decided to try surrogacy in Georgia. But, I am glad we chose them. Our first choice was a clinic in India but couldn't pursue that because of the ban in india.


----------



## ruby100

Dear RS,

That does seem like a very tiring bureaucratic journey.  But, I totally understand the sentiment you speak of - if we get that far, then we'll deal with whatever we have to. . . .  My husband's very like this, he really believes that we would cope.  

Your work sounds fantastic.  My husband's a teacher so it's going to be very very difficult for him to get the time off, yet he's literally going to have to, as I'm going to have to commute to and from ukraine to get my intensive (weekly!) medical treatment.  Argghh!  I'm going to set up a rota lol with both parents helping us out I think, and a couple of friends have offered to come out for a time too . . . .  I think we might opt for the shared parental leave and pay option so we can both have 4-6 months off 'at the same time'.  

I really hope so so much your twins come out of NICU as soon as possible.  It must be torture seeing them like that and only able to see them for 30m.  Is there any indication of yet when they might be discharged?  

The costs are expensive but as you say, it's got to be afforded whatever, the twins are the MOST important thing.  

I wish you all the very best, take care

Ruby x


----------



## Reptile Smile

Thanks Ruby. Yes, we're relying on family to help us out too - I think it's about grabbing that help wherever you can. 

For what it's worth, I'm a secondary school teacher too (in an academy rather than a local authority, which means the head has more autonomy to make decisions like this).

Peanutrain, yes you're right - approx 40% of twins end up spending time in NICU.


----------



## Dory10

You're welcome  reptile smile  . Nice to be able to give something back and make sure the site can continue to run as its been so helpful over the past years.


----------



## peanutrain

How are you and your little ones doing, RS?


----------



## Reptile Smile

We're all good, thanks - picture here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/albums/userpics/95824/P1040078.jpg

Out of NICU, and on to the lower dependency ward, which means we can choose to have (and have!) a room with all four of us in it. The nurses bring us formula every 3 hours, and wash them every morning. At long last, we have cuddles aplenty (I'm typing thus one-handed as the other is holding daughter #1 to my chest!

Passport photos sent off yesterday, DNA test is a ridiculous palaver and don't know where we are with that (DHL sent it via the wrong depot, so that cost a day), and all this week is filled with all the little remaining jobs until the DNA test comes back somewhere around the beginning of next week. Then we have the application meeting itself.

But having them here with us is fantastic. Happy days...


----------



## peanutrain

they are adorable..


----------



## peanutrain

We were also hoping for twins but can't complain. I have just contacted NLG for another round of Ivf+surrogacy during our trip to Tbilisi to pick up our baby (hopefully). We have also decided to try over here one more time but no surrogacy involved. I had my egg retrieval on sunday and waiting for day 5 results. The transfer will be done after our return from Georgia.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Fingers crossed for you on every front, Peanutrain - hope it gives you everything you dream of xx


----------



## peanutrain

Thank you, RS. I wish the very same to you and your beautiful family.


----------



## Dory10

Just to keep in with FF guidelines please could all photos be placed in the gallery http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=2. Or as a profile picture.

They are beautiful Reptile Smile you must be very proud x


----------



## ruby100

Aww what gorgeous baby girls!  Are they identical or fraternal twins RS?  How are things today? 

Ruby x


----------



## peanutrain

update on our surrogacy journey for our first baby with NLG. we got our 4d scan results today. Our baby girl looks perfect at 24.5 weeks. we were also told that we would get a video tomorrow.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Am sure you'll love that - getting the video was an absolutely magical moment for us.  Good luck, and enjoy it! x


----------



## peanutrain

How are you all doing, RS?


----------



## Reptile Smile

We're doing great, thanks.

Still here in SCBU.  You probably know this, Peanutrain - they were born in Imedi (I've only been there to pay the bill, but it seemed new and nice, though still in an area which is kind of being built - but nice) but then moved pretty much across the road to Gudushauri where the NICU is.  Gudushauri is on the same road that the In Vitro clinic was that I presume you've been to - indeed, that whole road/this whole area is various kinds of hospital.

Gudushauri looks like classic fading Soviet concrete architecture from the outside - the toilets downstairs you wouldn't want to find anywhere, never mind in a hospital - but the NICU itself is like being in a spaceship - gleaming modern perfection.

We're still in for observation but are vaguely optimistic (based on nothing other than keeping our fingers crossed) about getting out on Monday.  Naomi is nearly back to her birthweight, though Freya is 195 grams off still.  Both are gaining all the time, though.  

Twins are lovely, and we're so thrilled, though there are challenges!  They're on three-hourly feeds so we have to wait for the nurses to bring the bottles.  Sometimes this happens on schedule and sometimes it doesn't.  We tend to have a feed in the early hours at 2-3, and another at 5-6, so one of us does one and one of us does the other and we alternate, and that works fine, until (like last night) they're both unhappy at the same time!

While I was up looking after Freya this morning, I plugged some numbers through a spreadsheet to see how much extra we had paid now that we hadn't accounted for when we started.  We transferred approx $16k USD to make our final payment to our surrogate (and other bills) at the worst possible time when the pound had crashed to its lowest point while the UK was busy committing economic suicide (though I suppose I shouldn't get into that here...).

That change in exchange rates on that last transfer cost us an extra $3k.  In addition the NICU charges cost us an extra $8k (on the assumption we get out on Monday - it might be more!).  In UK terms, those numbers are 2.5k and 7k (approx). You made the point, Peanutrain, quite rightly, that the risk of NICU is higher for twins.  Singleton pregnancies might be more fortunate (or less).  It kind of goes with the territory, and I wouldn't of course change anything for the world.  At this stage now, I couldn't care less about the money.  I'd sell the house, if I had to, and move to Swindon (that's probably a particularly UK joke, but you'll get the gist!).  

But it is interesting to consider that, along with the ongoing faff of the slowness of the DNA test which is holding up our passport application, that there are somethings you find out as you go along, and somethings that are just out of your control, and somethings that you just couldn't have predicted.

But yeah.  We're top of the world - but thanks for asking..!


----------



## peanutrain

I hope everything goes as you wish. It must be tough to be stuck at a hospital that long, even for a physician. But, all will be over soon. 
I am still recovering from the egg retrieval + ohss i had last sunday. it is the most painful one i had so far. i ended up working from home for 3 days this week. the one i had in georgia was not that bad. in the beginning, the building and lack of privacy scared me. but i got over it quickly as the personnel were helpful and caring.


----------



## ruby100

RS - sorry to hear you're still in the hospital with the twins and i hope your planned escape for Monday comes to fruition!  could you tell me about the passport delays - is it through the DNA test?  Why is it taking so long?  Is it standard?  I spoke to Natalie Gamble last week which was really helpful about surrogacy etc and the DNA test came up as one of the 'sticking points' - I was just 'practically' how hard it is?

Peanutrain - Sorry you had a painful egg collection.  Mine one and only one so far last may was agony and I then developed an infection!  It's worth it in the end! . . . . 

Ruby xx


----------



## Reptile Smile

Peanutrain - really sorry to hear about your tough week.  Hope you're feeling better soon :-(

Ruby100 - there were 2 separate sources of delay.  The first was when they were in incubators, there was no way to get passport photos (the hospital wouldn't allow it) and practically no way to get DNA tests done (which were ridiculously easy, but I didn't feel we could do them while Freya and Naomi were in incubators.  Admittedly, I didn't push this, but it didn't make a lot of difference without the photos anyway.)

Then the second delay: the babies were born on Tuesday.  On the following Wednesday, they were out of the incubator but still in NICU.  On Thursday night I got the photos and test done (Wednesday, there were no personnel available).  Friday DHL collected.  Their website said they should deliver on the following Monday.  They sent it via the wrong depot so delivered it on Tuesday.  They didn't, unfortunately deliver it to the lab, but to a random office on the same business park.  That office held on to it for two days before finally taking it round on Thursday.  On Thursday the DNA company process it as a 24 hour job because they took pity on me.  On Friday they sent the results to the English person who is countersigning the forms so that she can send everything back to me, but she works in a school, so she won't get it til this coming Monday.  Hopefully DHL will collect everything this Monday, and it should be back with us by Thursday this week.  So the earliest I can get the TLS contact appt to actually apply will be Friday this week, and even that has a lot of things that have to fall into place first.

Do you see what I mean?  It's just a catalogue of errors.  Nothing was that complex.  Its basically a process of couriering 6 lollypop sticks all the way across Europe and back.  But there are so many individual things to go wrong with it, that we've ended up with 3.5-4 weeks of delay, and not through not knowing what we were doing.  Anyone who follows us could have exactly the same thing, or better or worse.  Even with a best case scenario, I'd be surprised if anyone ended up with less than a 2 week delay before you can apply at the very least...


----------



## peanutrain

How are things, Reptile Smile? Have you gotten used to changing diapers?
We are pretty shaken by the recent presidential election over here.. Anyhow, have you guys used a babysitter so far over there? Or, do you know how to get one? we may need someone a few times during my treatment over there.


----------



## Reptile Smile

So sorry for the delay in replying, Peanutrain. It is, as you can imagine, pretty hectic over here!

Everything is fine.  In the end they spent one week in incubators, one week in NICU outside of incubators, and then one week where we stayed with them in the room in SCBU.  They were then discharged and we came back to the flat with them, and started to settle into our own routine.

Man, it's exhausting!  I can't even begin to imagine how single parents cope with twins - we're stretched to the max, and there's something very freeing about having noting else to concentrate on over the next two and a half months other than this.

My parents were hugely excited about being grandparents and came over as soon as they could, so they've been with us for a week, and that's been lovely - even just an extra pair of hands to hold a crying baby.

The passport applications were finally sent off on Tuesday, which means that they were received yesterday in Liverpool and the theoretical 10 weeks starts then.

I appreciate this is more of use to UK parents than anyone else, but just for info, there were in the end several things I had to submit that weren't in the HMPO list, so here is how it landed (bearing in mind in my case I had to do everything literally twice):

1) Passport application forms - Had to be sent to the UK to be countersigned.  I couriered them along with the DNA test as there seemed little point sending lots of packages all over the place.  Your countersignature needs to make sure they don't make any mistakes!

2) Photos and payment forms - easy

3) Paternal birth certificate - colour copy (has to be colour).  Doesn't need to be notarised, but TLS Contact needed to see original.

4) Full colour copies of both of our birth certificates with copies made of every single page.  TLS Contact needed to see originals.

5) DNA test.  Wasn't optional for us and have no idea why.  This was the thing that caused a four week delay, even though I knew what I was doing - one week while they were in incubators, then DHL bein muppets, trying to fit around hospital schedule, etc.  Results then sent to my countersignature in the UK so everything could be couriered back to me in one package.  Anglia DNA were great, though I absolutely had my frustrations, but they bent over backwards to sort them out.

6) Surrogacy agreement signed by us, SM and ED.  Had to be in both Georgian and English, and with official translation, which therefore (I think) meant it had to be notarised.

7) Document confirming SM gives up child.  Again, in Georgian and English, and again notarised.  Very brief document.  Can provide wording if anyone's interested (I think).

  Children's birth certificates - in both Georgian and apostilled version ordered at same time (sliding scale of charges depending on how fast you want it).  Prob the only translation work we had that didn't come from independent translator who worked with notary.

9) Photos of child from birth.  Never got the feeling this was mission critical.  We weren't even allowed to take photos for the first week!  They seemed happy with what I submitted, though I didn't find it easy finding a location where I could print the photos from (though the one I found in the end were brilliant)

10) Antenatal medical scans.  Print them out as you go through the pregnancy so you have them ready.

11) Letter from head doctor setting out details of the case.  Our head doctor had left, so I got three documents that weren't really a letter, but had the key details (names, dates, situation, etc) from the clinic, got them translated and submitted those.  Again, I don't think this was the most important document we submitted and they seemed happy with this.

12) Passport and ID card from SM.  Colour photocopies.  We got these notarised because it was too difficult to get the originals to TLS.  They had English on them already, so didn't need translating.

13) SM's marriage cert, divorce cert, and Cert of No Impediment.  I dropped the ball on this.  I got the divorce certificate, and hoped that would be enough, as the marriage certificate had to be handed in to get this.  I thought at the time that this didn't provide evidence that she hadn't then remarried, but kind of forgot about it, and at the last minute then had to get another two documents - one was the CoNI, which the SM had to get but we paid the extra to get a same day translation.  We also had to get a signed statement from her, witnessed by notary saying she was not married for duration of pregnancy.  This document wasn't listed as being required anywhere else.

14) Proof of UK address.  (again, not listed as being required)  I took colour copies and originals of bank statement, and driving licence, though they only needed one.

15) Proof of Tbilisi address - I think this was so that they knew I was resident for when the passports arrive - not sure, though.  We used our flat rental contract.

16) Bank statements showing the payments we made to the surrogate.  Luckily, I'd already organised these, but it's still not clear why they want these.  I thought they were only required for the PO later, but they asked for them and I submitted them.

There it is.  Even though I was hugely organised with these as much as poss before I went out, as I said, some things you just can't plan for, and I think the reality is very few parents will submit the applications less than three weeks after birth, which really makes the time out there 10 + 3 weeks.  Your mileage may vary, but I bet you dollars to doughnuts it doesn't vary much...


----------



## Reptile Smile

The other thing that's worth saying is how amazing New Life Georgia were throughout - they didn't abandon us after birth, but looked after us and were a constant source of support and advice.  We just had what may well be our last meeting with them, and wonderfully they'd got us some presents, which were absolutely lovely (unbelievably, our amazing SM gave us presents as well).

I've said all the way through this how brilliant, transparent, and how thoroughly I recommend them, but their communication skills (never waited more than 24 hours for a reply, and usually within 6 hours) really are an example of how it should be done.  They really are wonderful people.


----------



## peanutrain

I am very happy for you and your family, RS. I am literally counting the days left to meet our little one. It looks like you guys will be leaving Tbilisi around the time we will arrive there.


----------



## Doctina1

Reptile Smile,

I was asking which mothers name did you put on the baby passport application. Was it your name as the mother or Surrogate name? Thanks


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hi,

We did surrogacy in Ukraine.  We put the sm name on the passport application, along with my dh's name.  Xx


----------



## Doctina1

DaisyMaisy,
Thanks a lot.xx


----------



## ruby100

Hi Reptile Smile - just wondering how you all are? 
Ruby x


----------



## Reptile Smile

Sorry I've been quiet, everyone. Whilst on the one hand, you'd assume I had all the time in world, somehow the reality doesn't quite match that! Everything is in 3 hour shifts, and caring for twins is difficult and very, very rewarding.

I said before (many times!) how wonderful NLG are and how grateful we are to the team there: Sophie, Maka, Ia and Eliso. They have a brief comment our story here: (NB: as per forum guidelines, please be aware there are baby photos here) https://www.newlifegeorgia.com/blog/2016/11/15/uk-twin-baby-girls/

As I said above, our PP applications went in after 4 weeks here. That was frustrating enough, but even worse, the PP office came back this week (7.5 weeks after birth) asking for more documents. That's so so difficult to hear - we love Tbilisi, but we're both ready to be home as soon as poss now. Those docs were: 1) SM birth cert (don't know why it wasn't on the Foreign Office list - if they wanted that, we could have supplied it in the first place) 2) my wife's BC (same), 3) wife's passport (already submitted) 4)copy of doc of transfer of power of attorney, and 5) ID consent doc for DNA test (which by definition had already been sent to the DNA company, or else they can't process the DNA test).

They additionally asked for one further ID letter each (that Bill Bailey thing about gas bills being the new passport document), and also said the photos we sent weren't acceptable - too dark.

It's so so frustrating to lose time like this, but when I made contact, they very helpfully allowed us to email the docs so they could carry on checking and so that we would lose minimal time whilst we couriered the paper versions back.

So today is another full on day at the notary and tomorrow back to TLS Contact - but there it is. We are their whim, and if they ask us to submit a Frozen colouring book filled in with tartan paint, then we just have to supply it.

But here we are, with our daughters, which is all we ever wanted. Though it's still difficult, we always said that if we were lucky enough to be in the position, we'd find a way to deal with whatever we had to...

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## peanutrain

Dear Ladies and Gents,
Has anyone traveled to Georgia with one-way ticket? I am planning to get one-way tickets from USA to Georgia but worried that it may cause some drama. Any thoughts?


----------



## peanutrain

Happy holidays, y'all!
R.S., When are you guys turning back home?


----------



## Reptile Smile

Best wishes to you too, Peanutrain.

We don't know yet (what's new?!)   Still taking each day as it comes, but our first Xmas yesterday with out baby girls was v special (even if I did have food poisoning at the same time!).  Everything going well with your SM?


----------



## peanutrain

Our SM and our little bean are doing fine. We are getting ready for our trip to Tbilisi. We have already booked our flights but may need to change if our little one decides to come sooner than expected. 
If you don't mind me asking R.S., what brand of baby formula are you using? we would like to use hipp baby formula but got mixed information about its availability in tbilisi.


----------



## Reptile Smile

I'm certain we've seen Hipp around.  I'll double check a couple of pharmacies tomorrow but am sure that some pretty widely available.

We've been using Celia for no other reason than the hospital recommended it. For all I know, they're on commission, but it's been good enough...


----------



## peanutrain

Thank you very much, R.S. I am planning to bring a couple of packets of baby food with us but dont think I cannot bring enough for two months. Or maybe I can. We'll see.


----------



## Bdust

@Peanutrain congratulations. This is my first post on the Georgia thread but have been on the Ukraine thread for a few weeks. We are also resident in the US and are considering either Georgia or Ukraine for surrogacy. 

@Reptile Smile congratulations as well and I hope everything gets sorted out quickly. 

For all on the thread that chose Georgia for surrogacy, could you please share the reasons you chose Georgia over Ukraine? We are currently considering both Georgia and Ukraine for gestational surrogacy and hoping to make a choice in the next few weeks and get things started in the new year. I have read through the entire thread but did not find very much with regards to comparing both options. Any insights on Georgia surrogacy will be much appreciated.

Thanks
bdust


----------



## Reptile Smile

Thanks for the good wishes, Bdust.

Some of our decision making was a bit UK-specific and some wasn't.  Here it is:

For us, there were some differences from the country-wide perspective, and (if, like most, you consider Ukraine to be about Biotexcom's 'guarantee' package, and Georgia to be about New Life (and of course, that isn't true - there's more clinics/agencies in both countries) differences between the clinics/agencies.

Georgia was recommended to us as a beautiful country to stay, and the Ukraine wasn't.

For us in the UK, passports take at least 3 months to get. The Ukraine has a maximum 3 month visa, and Georgia has a maximum 1 year stay for UK nationals.  This was, ultimately, one of the most significant things for us.  Staying in the Ukraine when there was no guarantee of being able to get the child out was too much of a gamble for us (the UK embassies have stopped issuing emergency travel documents in these situations).

Parts of the Ukraine are a war zone/disputed territory (this was an issue for my wife, not for me.  Indeed, you couldn't really argue that South Ossetia in Georgia is the most stable place in the world...  That said, this was one of the most significant things for her, and, all other things being equal, I think still would have been a deal killer for her, regardless of the distance from Donetsk to Kiev).

From a clinic-point of view:

I never really believed the guarantee was actually possible or would happen with Biotexcom. It was also significantly more expensive.

From my first contact with NLG, they were quite incredibly prompt and courteous.  I liked their approach and the way they did things.

KNOWING WHAT I KNOW NOW...

And it's all good with the benefit of hindsight.  

NLG have communication second to none and I don't think you can put a price on that.  I would have put value on that above most things.

I have massive concerns about some of the things I've read on the Ukraine thread, about the poor communication, the experience of Stilltryingandhoping at the actual clinic, and the apparent financial lack of transparency that from a UK point of view could pose a major problem legally when it comes to applying through the court for custody of the child.

I would recommend NLG to anyone, any day of the week, and twice on Sundays.  We were lucky to get a pregnant SM first time.  Not everyone is, but I've always appreciated the honesty of NLG that they've never tried to claim anything different.

And Tbilisi is a wonderful city in which to be based - beautiful, cheap, gritty, safe and honest.

All of the above is just how it seems to me, but we are getting towards the end of our process now, and are soon (I hope!) to be heading home, so at least I can talk with some authority about how things are in Georgia.  YMMV, of course...

If you have any questions about any of this, or anything else, don't hesitate to ask.  But I cannot rate NLG enough...


----------



## peanutrain

Bdust, I sent you a private message a couple of days ago. Did you receive it?


----------



## Bdust

@Peanutrain, I did not receive your PM. I looked through my inbox again to be double sure and I did not get it. Please send it again

@Reptile Smile, thanks for the detailed response and context, its very much appreciated. 

Your comparison of South Ossetia in Georgia and Donetsk in Ukraine is spot on. I don't mind it and my wife is on the same page so good on that front. 

Your comments about Ukraine, align with what I have found in my research thus far. The poor communication and lack of transparency particularly stand out, as that could derail an already sensitive legal process with embassies, not to talk of what the surrogates might be having to go through. We already ruled out Biotex as an option for Ukraine for the same issues you articulated and were only considering other clinics. We felt there were just too many loose ends with Biotex and the probability of something going wrong was high IMO. Also people from the clinic who were clearly not patients that were posting amazing stories on multiple websites to promote the clinic turned me off as well. I am sure they have good doctors, but they need to sort out their transparency and client engagement. This process is already emotionally wrecking so no need to add any more complications that can be avoided to it. Peanutrains comment on the Ukraine thread was what got me thinking about the Georgia option after I read her profile. 

We have tended to shy away from agencies all together as we did not want a middle person in between us and the clinic doing any translation of communication or news, but based on your feedback, we will add NLG to our list of options and talk to NLG about their surrogacy program in Georgia. Does NLG work with a particular hospital or do they have multiple hospital choices?

We love to travel and adventure so Tbilisi being a beautiful city with a rich history is an added bonus.

Thanks
bdust


----------



## Reptile Smile

Bdust: Glad to help.  As a small aside, my wife's parents came out to visit us over Xmas and have just gone back.  They had no real enthusiasm for Georgia and just came out to visit us.  On their return, though, they were thoroughly enthused about Georgia and wanted to return, travel and explore Tbilisi and the surrounding area more.

Peanutrain: I checked out my closest 3 pharmacies here in Vake today, and all carried loads of Hipp formula.  I don't think you'll struggle to get it - it seems near universal.


----------



## peanutrain

Thank you very much, R.S. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Bdust

Happy New Year. Wishing everyone a bountiful 2017 and lots of baby dust.

@Reptile Smile, hope the take home process is coming along. Glad your parents enjoyed Georgia. 

@Peanutrain, hope you are almost all ready to go. Pack light and get all the things you need in Tbilisi. 


Thanks
bdust


----------



## Bagpuss87

Hi all sorry for butting in just wondered if there are 2 clinics called newlife ? I wondered who my first port of contact at newlife would be ? I asked them whether they offer ivf services to those who have thir own surrogate (best friend offered )the lady who has been emailing me Svetlana has said she will discuss this with the consultants at the clinic and contact me back as the clinic are closed for the christmas holidays. Ive been on the newlife georgia site and looked at the meet the team bit and cant find anyone by that name   Wondered of maybe ive contacted the wrong clinic ? Xx


----------



## Bdust

@Bagpuss87, There is no clinic called New Life, as New Life is an agency. The clinics are indeed on Christmas and New Year holidays as they follow the Orthodox calendar and Christmas for them is this week end.

If you already have a surrogate whom you mentioned is your friend, then I don't think it's of much value to go with an agency. You can just reach out directly to a clinic and work with them. Hope that makes sense.

Thanks
Bdust


----------



## peanutrain

new life georgia works with neo-est clinic. this is their website: http://www.ivfgeorgia.ge/en/

/links


----------



## Reptile Smile

Is that the new clinic that Dr Keti moved to, Peanutrain?


----------



## peanutrain

We worked with Dr. Nana. And, this is the clinic where I had the egg retrieval. I believe it is located in a neighborhood called Temka.


----------



## peanutrain

Hi R.S. Are you guys leaving for home soon? Unless our plans change due to an early delivery, we will arrive in Tbilisi on Feb 10. We would love to meet you and your family if you are still in Tbilisi by then.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Hi PR - well, we would have loved to have met up.

It's been a bit of a brutal week.

A week last Wednesday, the passport office confirmed they'd authorised passports.  Rashly, and thinking they'd be sent by courier, I booked flights for a week later  Weds 11th.

When I rang, it turned out there were no tracking numbers, but, in their words, they should be with us within 7-10 days, which potentially took us past when I had to return for work.  When I investigated further, it turned out that they were sent by diplomatic bag, and there were therefore no tracking numbers.

Nothing to do but sit on wait...

...and on Monday, the Visa Application Centre emailed to say they'd arrived.  Brilliant - I hot-footed it down there to pick them up.  And all was fine - we were all set for our Weds 11:45am flight, until I checked my email whilst feeding on Tues night, and found out our flight had  been cancelled due to the Istanbul snow.  I called the ticketline at 2am and got put on a 7am flight, so we just got up and got ready...

The flights went remarkably smoothly and in general our babies were very quiet.  We eventually gpt back to the UK at about 4pm Tbilisi time - a long day.  But evetually home!

It's so great to be back.  The passports took about 8 weeks.  Lika at the VAC (for UK couples) is one of the most important contacts you'll have in Tbilisi.  UK couples WILL be required to have a DNA test even though the foreign office advice says otherwise.  And don't expect anything to go the way you planned - even the weather (snow in Istanbul was v rare!)

We're so lucky.  It's great to be home.  If anyone out there has any questions at all about our experince, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Bdust

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Reptile Smile. It must be good to be finally home. Thanks a million for sharing your experiences, it helps a great deal. Enjoy your babies


----------



## peanutrain

I am so happy for you, Reptile Smile.


----------



## Laura May

I've just read the whole of this forum because we have made the decision to go to surrogacy and have started looking at clinics in Georgia and Ukraine. I feel I prefer the sound of Georgia more than the Ukraine and New Life is clearly the agency which seems to jump out. Reptile Smile you have been very generous in sharing so much information and invaluable advice. I hope you are doing well back in the Uk and congratulations!

We are also looking at Chachava and Caresurrogacy in Tbilisi. I guess no one on here knows anything about them? Although there don't seem to be many people on this forum!

Reptile Smile a question actually (although i'm sure you're very busy with two babies and job!) just wondering whether you had the opportunity to meet other couples whilst you were out there? When (not if!) the time finally comes my husband won't have more than a couple of weeks so just wondering whether there is any kind of network out there to meet others in the same situation?

I'm pretty sure we will be going with Newlife since they sound very professional and accomplished. I also had a Skype call with Sophie and thought she was lovely. Although she won't be around for a lot longer being pregnant herself!

All the best to everyone on here.

Laura x


----------



## Shining little star

Hi, 
We are couple from the UK.  Had the same difficulties as you choosing a clinic, its such a worry and huge decision.  We met Sophie from Newlife in London and thought she was great, very informative and answered all our questions.  She also arranged for us (at our request) to liase with another English couple successful through Newlife and then I joined up on here as finding anybody with experience was like finding a needle in a haystack!!  Luckily for us reptile messaged me and his help and advice has been invaluable.
Anyway we made the decision to go with Newlife Georgia and so far have not looked back, everything is going just as Sophie explained in her meeting.  From what we have seen so far, they are very professional and answer all our emails containing endless questions and worries within 24 hours (Usually much less!). We are currently out in Tbilisi for 10 days (longer than actually required but flights limited), we met our surrogate a few days ago and waiting for an embryo transfer any day now!! Its so exciting I cant believe its actually happening after all the waiting.
I'm unsure (as yet) if there is any network out here to meet others once the baby is born, hoping so.  My husband will only be here for a month with me, then my parents will come out luckily, but still would be lovely to meet others.  Will have to wait & see. Incidentally, we have met a lovely couple out here (from another country) whilst at the hospital & got chatting with them, they are at exactly the same stage as us!

Hope this helps, feel free to PM me if you have any other questions, I will help as much as I can. x


----------



## Reptile Smile

Hi everyone,

Apols for the delay.  I still want to help though find my time is evaporating before my very eyes!

We had hoped there would be the chance to meet others in the same situation.  The reality just didn't work out like that.  We didn't have the time to do it, buried in childcare for twins, and those networks didn't exist in any sort of formal way.  NLG put us in touch with another couple, but that didn't end up is us meeting them - we just weren't around at the same time (I think they have at any one time about 40 couples on their books from a variety of countries - all at different stages in the process).

If your husband won't be there, I can't urge you enough to look into nannies just to help out and preserve your sanity!  They're much cheaper than over here - a night nanny in Tbilisi was about £20 per night, and NLG can put you in touch with the agencies.  I have a contact we used who I would wholeheartedly recommend, if it helps anyone.

Shining Little Star, hope everything is going well for you.  Can't wait to hear about your experiences!

Best wishes to all x


----------



## peanutrain

Hi R.S. Good to hear that you made it. We are getting ready to leave next week. Could you please share the contact info of the nanny you recommend? We may need help as I will be going through another round of egg retrieval there


----------



## peanutrain

We are in Georgia and waiting for our baby's arrival.. i will give updates as things progress..


----------



## Reptile Smile

Everything crossed here for you.  Will you be renting a flat or staying in hotels?


----------



## peanutrain

Thank you, Reptile Smile. We are renting an apartment in Vake through airbnb.


----------



## hoya

hi everyone,

Sorry for disappearing for so long. I just forgot to get back here. I tried to catch up and I've just read the last 3-4 pages I missed. So congratulations Reptile Smile! I read all your post and was so excited for you and you finally got home. Great news that you are all home safe and well!

peanutrain: I'm also excited for you. sorry that I haven't got back here earlier, I've just read your pm. Will answer you as soon as I can.

We finally got the birth certificate for our son last week. It was a looong process as he is 6 months old already.
We are from Hungary and here surrogacy is not allowed. The proper term is "legally not regulated". So it's not prohibited either but simply you cannot do it here. So there were a lot of uncertainty and a lot of questions. The authorities said that I am not recognised as a mother of our baby (there is a law that says "the mother is who gave birth"). But my husband recognised as a father. It's a little funny as genetically we have the same connection with the baby.
We've got a temporary passport from the Hungarian consul in Georgia and we managed to come home when our baby was 12 days old. But after that the authorities just consulted with each other for more than 3 months. Finally in late October we've got a birth certificate with our surrogate's name on as a mother and my husband as a father. Our son was 3,5 months old then. We started the adoption process, as I had to adopt our baby as my husband's son. They were really kind and fast so it took only 2 months and by 22th December the adoption was finalized. Still it took another 1,5 months to print and send us the new birth certificate.

I added a photo of our little one in the gallery: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=2&pid=15609#top_display_media
I took this photo while we were still in Georgia, he was 3 days old then.


----------



## Reptile Smile

That's great news, Hoya - I'm, so glad everything worked out for you, though sorry to hear about the legal difficulties for you - it must have been a hugely worrying time, but glad it's all sorted out now.


----------



## peanutrain

Hello Hoya,
Thank you for the message. I have just an e-mail to the e-mail address you gave in your PM. You will see that I have a few questions/concerns about the delivery and breastfeeding your baby. 

We are still waiting.. our baby will complete her 40th gestational week next Tuesday. If nothing happens between now and tomorrow noon, we will meet our SM in person for the very first time. I have been communicating with her for some time through social media. She seems like a very nice person. But, I am a bit nervous as it might be weird to see her carrying our baby, something I couldn't do.. Anyways, I should stop pitying myself and embrace the cards we were dealt with. After all, we are having a baby..


----------



## peanutrain

Hi R.S. Our baby girl was born on Monday, exactly on her due date. We stayed with her at the imedi clinic for 3 nights and brought her to our apartment yesterday. And, not much sleep since then. But, no complaints 
now we are getting for her passport interview next week. For her passport, we will need two passport photos. How did you do this fof your babies?


----------



## Reptile Smile

Fabulous news! Hope you can PM me a link to a pic! Huge congrats x

Yes, the passport photo was a headache. We used a UK facility at www.paspic.com - we took the photos, uplaoded them to Paspic, who then sent them to them to the person who was countersigning our application form. I got the DNA results sent to her, and she bundled up the form, DNA results and photos and sent them all to me.

That's all v UK specific and prob not much help to you - however, there's a photo shop opposite the concert hall (6-8 Petre Malikishvili St) in Vake who both print passport photos you've taken (I think) and also take them. Don't know if that's any use?


----------



## peanutrain

Thank you for the info, R.S. I will send you a link soon..


----------



## Bdust

Congratulations @Peanutrain. Great you already have the passport interview set up. All the best and hope the process from here is smooth. Yay!!!!

Also congrats @Hoya. Beautiful baby and glad the paper work is done with.


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi all,
We had a really interesting Skype conversation with Sophie from New Life, Georgia and are seriously considering signing up for a surrogacy programme with them. I'm just curious to know how many of you used your own eggs? We are really hopeful that my eggs will be good enough and Sophie mention that I could have all the IVF treatment in Georgia or start stimulation in the UK and then go over for the second week of treatment. Have any of you done this and if so, did it work out well? I guess it just requires some coordination from our doctor in the UK and the doctor in Tbilisi. Anyway keen to hear of your experiences.
Many thanks!


----------



## ab55

Hi TTC,
I used my own eggs, but in Ukraine. Twice. And I went there only 2nd half of the stimulation. Depending on your Georgian doctor, you would have to do 1 or 2 ultrasounds, and perhaps some blood tests(you need results same day). With my 1st stimulation I was there only the last 2 days of injections, with the 2nd one, this last February, the doctor wanted me there day 6 (different clinic). She said that if follicles are already quite big, you should not fly as there is a risk. I did fly during 1st stimulation and nothing happened  
Well, in any case, lots of success!


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi ab55,
Firstly massive congratulations - just read the Ukraine board and seen you've had a positive result!! Thanks so much for your info and experiences it's really helpful and good to know that it's certainly possible to start IVF at home before going over. 
Wishing you all the best with the pregnancy!


----------



## ab55

Many thanks TTC, wish you same very soon 
We wait for our validation ultrasound next Monday and I am kind of terrified meantime. Hopefully all will go just smoothly.
Lots of success in Georgia!
x


----------



## vitaly

Dears

We urgently need some help with regards application for a first passport for our baby. We are having a surrogate baby in Tbilisi, Georgia. The surrogate mother is single and is happy to sign on forms to give up on her parental rights. My wife and I are the biological parents of the baby. We are looking to issue a British passport for the baby ASAP in order to bring her back to the UK.

We have questions about some sections of the form and how to submit it. I would be very grateful if you can provide the answers for the below question:

(1) We called HM Passport Office in the UK 7 times to ask those questions to be politely told that because our case is so special they cannot answer our questions, as they do not know the answers.
We called British Embassy in Georgia and were told that they do not deal with passports and it’s not really clean for us either to apply online or book a face to face appointment in UK Visa Application Centre. Tbilisi.
(1a) In the passport application do we need to put my wife’s name, surrogate mother name or leave it blank? Please advise

(2)When we book DNA test the hospital asks us to provide the Georgian address where to send the pack. Do we need to provide the hospital address or UN Embassy or UK Visa Application Centre in Tbilisi?

(3) In case the UK Visa Application Centre in Tbilisi accepts the documents does Centre check the documents before sending to the UK? Also we have to provide original passports and any identity documents of surrogate mother,  do we really have to send them? Or just only copies?

(4) Surrogate mother should sign the form that fives us parental responsibility. Please advise what is the format of the for and where I can download it?

(5) DO I need to provide “Confirmation that the surrogacy agreement complies with local laws and that the child can legally exit the country in question.”? If yes, what kind of docs will be accepted.

(6) Can I submit passport application week after the birth?

AN the last question regarding Parental Order that we suppose to apply after arrival to the UK:

-	After submitting C52 the family court send me back the form C52 where the surrogate mother should sign. The family court will consider our case as international surrogacy where the surrogate mother lives outside the UK. Does our surrogate mother still has to sign this C52?


Thank you very much
V xx


----------



## Hari

Hi 

not sure what just happened to my reply as I was typing it.  First of all, many many congratulations!  

BTW, which clinic did you use in Georgia?  I may ask you for some advice about them once you have sorted out the urgent stuff!


So I will keep it short

Harjit Sarang - a v exp fertility solicitor can advise you - she knows about the passport app as well as being v experienced in PO applications and costs v reasonable

We met her last year and decided when we embark on our journey, she is the solicitor we will go to. She is a lovely lady, has all the time to give to you, its not about clock watching and she is v knowledgeable and highly respected in this field and has acted for many many UK residents who have undergone surrogacy abroad, particularly Georgia.

Her firm is called surrogacy lawyers
contact number: 07980917882
www.surrogacylawyers.co.uk

Best of luck with the application and also exit process!


----------



## Reptile Smile

Hi Vitaly,

Apols for not replying to your PM earlier. If I can't cover your answers here, you're more than welcome to contact me via other means - Skype, etc.



vitaly said:


> We called British Embassy in Georgia and were told that they do not deal with passports and it's not really clean for us either to apply online or book a face to face appointment in UK Visa Application Centre. Tbilisi.
> (1a) In the passport application do we need to put my wife's name, surrogate mother name or leave it blank? Please advise


Yes, that will happen a lot. Your wife is not yet the mother under British law and will only be recognised as such after the Parental Order. On the pssport form, it must be the surrogate mother, but you can add your wife's details in the "other information" section at the end of the passport form.

Make contact with Lika as soon as you can at the Visa Application Centre. She will become one of the most important contacts for you in the whole process.



> (2)When we book DNA test the hospital asks us to provide the Georgian address where to send the pack. Do we need to provide the hospital address or UN Embassy or UK Visa Application Centre in Tbilisi?


Get them to send it to New Life Georgia who will receive it for you. The most importrant thing is that you have no contact yourself with the pack. NLG (or more accurately Edo at NLG) will then get it to the hospital and coordinate them taking the test for you.



> (3) In case the UK Visa Application Centre in Tbilisi accepts the documents does Centre check the documents before sending to the UK? Also we have to provide original passports and any identity documents of surrogate mother, do we really have to send them? Or just only copies?


You send copies. Some need to be notarised copies and some just regular photocopies. Lika will advise which is which. Copies of original documents need to be colour copies.



> (4) Surrogate mother should sign the form that fives us parental responsibility. Please advise what is the format of the for and where I can download it?


We got this from our lawyer - Harjit Sarang at surrogacylawyers.co.uk. There is no required format for this letter.



> (5) DO I need to provide "Confirmation that the surrogacy agreement complies with local laws and that the child can legally exit the country in question."? If yes, what kind of docs will be accepted.


The original contract (or a copy of it) will suffice for this.



> (6) Can I submit passport application week after the birth?


The reality is that you'll need the DNA test, which will take 3-4 weeks after birth.



> -	After submitting C52 the family court send me back the form C52 where the surrogate mother should sign. The family court will consider our case as international surrogacy where the surrogate mother lives outside the UK. Does our surrogate mother still has to sign this C52?


This is the stage we're at now. Yes, she signs it, in theory. NLG are coordinating ths for us. She signs a copy which is notarised, and then scanned and sent back to the UK. The whole process is done electronically.

Shout if you need any further information - the process is impenetrable!


----------



## Anand12345

Hi RS

Congrats on the twins.

I have been following your journey on this forum and really appreciate the detailed account of your journey from the outset through all the legal parts of the process.  

I notice not many people on this forum are struggling with the concept of 3-4months wait to bring the child/children back following birth.  This is the part that I am trying to get my head round at the moment.  We are just at early stages in our journey of considering surrogacy.

Have you sorted the parental order for your new twins?  How long did you need to spend in total when you were out there following birth before returning to the UK ?  And then how long before completing the legal process?  Are there any major tips you would give following your experience.

Kind regards

AP


----------



## Reptile Smile

You're right to identify the 3-4 month wait as being critical, and also that it's easy to put this to the back of the list, when you absolutely can't side step it unless you can afford going tot he States and bringing them back on a US passport.

The PO is (and forgive me - you probably know this, but just to check) a completely separate and parallel process.  We're just in the final throes of preparing for our PO now, and have been told we'll be given a High Court date soon.

We spent pretty much bang on the nail of 3 months - nearly to the day (which was good, as that was all the time I had off work!).  We started the PO pretty soon after we got back, though this amounted to just touching base with our lawyer Harjit at surrgacylawyers.co.uk (other lawyers are available!).

Major tips - wow.  Hadn't stopped to think about that.  I suppose it's about preparing yourself for being in the demands of a wonderful but challenging country for an extended stay.  The joy of babies of course mitigates this, but you'll be dealing with complex legal stuff whilst being sleep deprived - it's tough!  We though we would do all kinds of things out there - do some language lessons, and buy a bike and cycle every day, and other nonsense.  What we did was survive.

I wouldn't change it for the world - it was the greatest adventure of my life, and I wouldn't change it for the world.  I had, though, 100% underestimated how tough it would be, and particularly navigating the Kafka-esque labyrinthine UK legal process (the Georgian process, by contrast, was a walk in the park, and NLG helped us all the way through it).

Shout if you have any more questions - and good luck!


----------



## Laura May

Hi there. We have just confirmed our donor at Newlife in Georgia and will be signing contracts in the next week. It's all getting very real now.

Wondering at which point you're supposed to get legal advice and whether there's anything you should do legally at this point. Does anyone know?
- many thanks!

In the meantime I shall refer to this forum.

Laura x

 Edited to remove social media references


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi Laura, 
Huge congratulations on confirming your donor at NL Georgia and exciting that it's all getting very real. We're at a similar stage, having signed and returned our contracts to them yesterday! The current timings are looking as though we'll be heading out to Tbilisi in mid June. We have spoken to quite a few people (mainly through Fertility Friends) who've had success through NL Georgia. Sophie also put us in touch with some UK couples and this has enabled us to gather as much information as possible, from people who have been through the process from start to finish. In terms of legal advice I understand that we will need this towards the end of the journey in terms of paper work and getting the Parental Order, though those who have been through it may correct me and say we need it sooner? Keen to hear ideas.
Many thanks,
TTC x

 edited


----------



## MargotW

It's always worth getting some legal advice at the beginning of the process, just to make sure that you know what you need to do, ensure that you meet all the requirements for obtaining an order and that you make sure you obtain and keep the right info throughout the process. It's also a reassurance to know that you are doing things properly. Once you get this you probably won't need to get any more until you are ready to make the application.


----------



## Laura May

ttc - no way! Oh that's exciting. Always nice to have someone out there who's at a similar stage to you. We can compare notes from now on 

We're going through the contracts this weekend with a view to signing and paying (£££) next week. Our donor is arriving in Tbilisi towards the end of June so transfer should take place at the end of June. Do you have a date for all that?

My husband can't take 5 days off work unfortunately so we're be going for two days in the next month I think.

I found Sophie really lovely and have only heard good things about Newlife, some like you say, directly from people that Newlife introduced me too who have real live babies!

Thanks MargotW. I did suspect this. That's a good idea. Just hope it won't cost too much extra. As we all know this all process is eye watering expensive.

Laura x


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi all,

Well didn't think I'd be saying this but we are due to fly out to Georgia tonight! Meeting our surrogate mother on Thursday so it's all starting to feel very real and exciting! We've also heard such wonderful things about Tbilisi so looking forward to getting to know the city.

Laura May - are you due to be in Tbilisi anytime soon?

TTC x


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi there TTC and Laura May,


I just wanted to say hi, as I too am looking into New Life now, as surrogacy y is my only option. Prob start in July. 


Ttc are you in Georgia at the mo? How you finding the city? 


All the best to you all!


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi Wantafamily,

Yes we're in Georgia at the moment. I'm taking a really long time to stimulate - day 12 and my oestrogen is quite low and my follicles are only about 11-13mm so a few days still to go. Trying not to worry too much but it's hard in a foreign country with a new doctor. Interested to hear how others have found Dr Nana - I'm sure she's great but her English is really a lot weaker than we had anticipated so that's making it slightly difficult. Having said that, Eka at New Life is being amazing in coordinating and translating things which is great. 

As like any capital city, there is a real mix of old and new. It's fast paced and lots going on. The Georgians are absolutely delightful, all so friendly and make us feel very welcome which is lovely. 

Any questions - just ask!

TTC_adventure x


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi TTC
hows your day been-  hopefully your follies are growing well, and you are ready to have a good batch of eggs. have you had your treatment all in Gerogia, or have you started in Uk, ad travelled over? Have you chosen a surrogate or does the clinic chose for you? 
Can I ask how to traveled to Georgia, did you go via istanbul or direct? 
I met with Mariam in the Uk as she was over, and she as a great help, and helpfully, we can start the process off soon.
TA!
WaF x


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi Wantafamily,

Sorry for slow reply, been a busy few days! So now back at home after 10 days out in Tbilisi. Our surrogate mother had 3 embryos transferred to her on Sunday so now in the dreaded 2ww, though very strange not to be directly experiencing it this time! 

I started my treatment in the UK and then finished it in Georgia. I take ages to stim (15-16 days) so didn't seem much point being out there for all that time when I could do the first week at home. The clinic choose the surrogate but if you are not happy with her for whatever reason, you can request a different one (as long as your reasons are valid.) 
In terms of travel - we went with Turkish Airlines on the way out (London - Istanbul then Istanbul to Tbilisi.) On the return we went with Georgian airways on a direct flight to London (they run direct flights twice a week.) 

Happy to answer any other questions. 

Laura May - how are you getting on? What stage are you at?

TTC x


----------



## Laura May

HI. Though I would say hello ttc - how annoying, had I looked on here we could have arranged to meet in Tbilisi since we were there at the same time. We've had four donor choices fall through so are on our fifth at the end of October. We haven't even got to egg collection yet, let alone transfer!!! Everytime I say that I can't believe it. Never had this problem with donor eggs for me. So annoying but nothing we can do. Hope it's going well for others x


----------



## Bagpuss87

Sorry to jump in just wondered of anyone could me an idea of the cost of the packages and what they include ? My husband and I would be wanting to use oe/os if thats possible.

Thanks x


----------



## miamiamo

@ttc_adventure Keep my fingers crossed. I would like to say that Wizzair offers direct flights from Katowice (Poland) to Kutaisi. x


----------



## amteach

Hello everyone! Just wondering if any one here has used Atlas Care in Georgia? We have just gone through two failed cycles. Debating on sticking with the same clinic or moving to a new one. We did request a new SM that has had a child within the last five years. The SM that had our two previous transfers only had an 8 year old son. My doc here thinks we need someone that has had a more recent birth.
We are also considering PGD testing. Any insight would be great! Just want to make sure I am not being scammed


----------



## Carrie88

Hey

We're thinking of new life Georgia.
If the surrogate doesn't get a bfp do you still have to pay them?


----------



## miamiamo

I think it mainly depends on a clinic you are undergoing your teatment


----------



## Jenniferpeng13

Has anyone heard of Chachava Clinic?


----------



## honey108

Hey everyone
We are planning to go with New Life Georgia.
I would love to hear from all of you who have been there or planning to go with them


----------



## GaryG

Hello Everyone,
  Im new to the forum and live in the States (Atlanta, GA).  I have been researching and have had little success in gestational surrogacy for singles with donor eggs.  So far, I have received quotes from the following:

World Fertility Services - 35,000 euro, but 15,000 is upfront. ( no guarantee and if not done on the first attempt then additional 4000 euro every other attempt)

New Life Georgia  (Kenya) - $44,000, but 26,000 is upfront.  (no guarantee and if not done on the first attempt then 3000 every other attempt) 

Canadian Medical Care - $50,000, (after signing the contract 10% upfront, after positive pregnancy pay 30% then the other 60% in additional steps)

The cost isnt the issue, its the upfront cost and the notion that you give up money if no positive pregnancy on the first attempt.  

Has anyone experience any good results from any of the above or can recommend other options.  

Thanks.


----------



## miamiamo

@Jenniferpeng13 - no dir experiences at all, but came across positive reviews of their users


----------



## amteach

We are working with Atlas which is located in Batumi. Just had our third failed round. Anyone else have so many failed rounds? The suggested embryo testing is $1100 USD per embryo and we have 7 left. Just trying to see if anyone has been in a similar situation.


----------



## jaden.lipk

Jenniferpeng13 said:


> Has anyone heard of Chachava Clinic?


Same question, I can't find much information about Chachava, any one had experience with them ?


----------



## miamiamo

No personal experiences with Chachava, but try to Google the phrase Chachava клиника (Chachava clinic). When I Googled I had these results: 
http://prntscr.com/kexr34
https://www.whatclinic.com/doctors/georgia/tbilisi/chachava-clinic
Hope this helps


----------



## Era

Hi, ladies) 

Currently my husband and I are looking for a place for surrogacy. Previously we made a request to one of the Ukrainian clinics. Also we sent there some medical documents to clarify that we need surrogacy from the medical point. But in 2 days we received a reply from the manager that clinic doesn’t provide surrogacy so far. We were explained that the Ukrainian government is preparing new law according to the surrogacy process. Thus the clinic can`t accept new clients (
We are in despair( Now we again have to look for a place for our surrogacy. 
Maybe someone has successful experience with surrogacy? Currently we have an idea of surrogacy in Georgia. If someone has any information pls give any advice. Which clinic was successful for you? Did you have any problem with the legislative issue during surrogacy?
I would be most grateful for any information.

Best wishes


----------



## amteach

I would say give Atlas Care a try. Amy is super helpful.


----------



## miamiamo

Era - From what I have read, some changes are proposed by Parliament in Ukraine, and nothing more. This clinic (I know what Ukrainian clinic you mean) is under legal investigation, and that is the reason why they do not offer surrogacy any more. Other Ukrainian clinics work as usual, and if you want to undergo treatment in Ukraine, you can contact any other reliable clinic such as Intersono in Lviv.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bella2016

HI all, is anyone from the UK with New Life Ukraine? It would be lovely to hear about your experience. I have one very important question regarding legalities in the contract. Many thanks!


----------



## Olddaddy

Hi, we are German couple with a lot of own failed IVF attempts during the last 5 years. Now we are looking for a guaranteed surrogacy/egg donation package in the Ukraine, 
but we are also in contact with Newlife in Georgia. To be honest, we are not sure what is really recommendable at the moment. Of course we are nervous about the legal discussions in the Ukraine,
but on the other hand there are well established processes for getting the needed papers like the baby passport etc.
But how does this work in Georgia? The information we received from Newlife was quite general. Unfortunately they are not able to provide any references of German clients in terms of surrogacy+egg donation in Georgia yet. But maybe there is someone in this forum who could share her/his experiences?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## ttc_adventure

Hi all,
We are very fortunate to have a beautiful daughter born to a surrogate via New Life, Georgia. We have 6 frozen embryos in Georgia and are starting to think about a possible sibling journey. I just wondered if anyone has had any experience of transferring frozen embryos with New Life? Trying to get an idea of possible success rates of New Life with a frozen cycle.
Many thanks,
TTC


----------



## miamiamo

Olddaddy - I can't help with personal experiences, but from what I have read (there are a few good articles on eggdonationfriends)  Intersono Lviv is a very reliable partner and can be proud of their smooth organization of the whole process. Good luck with your journey


----------



## Me731

Hi Miamiamo

Is Biotexcom under legal investigation for some reason? I'd be grateful if you would let me know any details you may know about this.

Thanks!


----------



## BigMama67

Has this thread gone super quiet or has it gone elsewhere


----------



## onolyn

I would also like to receive an answer to the question Me731


----------



## Snowy44

Hello,

We are currently undergoing surrogacy in Georgia and our baby is due in the next few months and I wanted to ask if there is anyone else currently having a baby via surrogacy in Georgia or who has already had a baby who would be willing to share some of their experiences. 

Thank you


----------



## Joy2019

congratulation to Snowy44, we are considering to have surrogacy in Georgia, and looking for the surrogacy agency, do you have any idea which one is more reliable? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Snowy44

Hello, 

Thank you. We have had our treatment with New Life and it’s been a very positive experience.


----------



## miamiamo

Snowy44 - no personal experiences, just want to say that it is amazing info


----------



## BigMama67

Hi Snowy  

Congratulations!!  

We are probably headed to NL Georgia in May, so soon now!  I would love to hear anything you wish to share about your journey, experience etc


----------



## Joy2019

Thanks Snow44, we are contacting New life, the baby guarantee package is around US$70k, it does not include the premature birth insurance or insurance for the surrogate. did you buy any insurance? or do you know if it is necessary to buy insurance? many thanks.


----------



## aleksandrauib

Hi Snowy44,

Congratulations and delighted that everything has gone well.

We are about to start with New Life in Georgia in the next month.

Can you recommend any solicitors in the UK that you used to process the legal aspects of bring the child home? How soon should we have one already in place? Would you recommend before we start?


----------



## Tracey42

Hi, 

We've been scouting surrogacy clinics in Georgia and are 99.9% likely to go with New Life. It's great to see quite a few people on here have made the same choice. New Life representatives are visiting the UK in March/April so we've set up a meeting.

The only concern we have is the return to the UK once the baby is born, I think this is common.

Really hope this thread stays busy, love reading the posts which are all positive. Please post loads so we know how peoples journeys are going and anything we should be aware of.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Perez

Hi to everyone girls! I don’t mean to be an expert in Geography. Sometimes I may be mistaken while trying to to distinguish the difference between Australia or Austria. But Georgia isn’t that far from Ukraine, am I right?
Why did I start like that? My dear husband and I are the clients of the Ukrainian clinic providing surrogacy and the other assisted technologies. Honestly, we are fully happy of our choice. We had to overcome pretty a long path before we found our reproductive center. 
I guess you know Ukraine is a progressive, generally convenient option for those who decided to have kids via surrogacy. Its legislation makes things easier if you are from Germany or UK. It actually has its disadvantages. Maybe not correct, I mean they have their weak sides that can be fixed someday. 
I’d like to admit we didn’t consider Georgia. My hubby and I were sure we had to focus on Ukraine. It was definitely our goal to succeed there. Our SM is pregnant now and things go well after all. 
If someone has time for sharing some thoughts, I’d like to wonder. What is the secret? Why do people choose Georgia? What do you think about comparison of these two surrogacy locations? 
As I said I’m completely happy and I want to continue our journey there. But it’d be interesting to find out your opinion. Thank you ladies.


----------



## miamiamo

aleksandrauib - good luck with New Life, I came across few positive reviews about them


----------



## uk_geo

We are also 20 weeks into a host surrogacy in Georgia, using New Life. Things are going well so far. They tell us they will be giving us support from week 30 on the process to get our baby back to the UK. My situation is a little different though, my wife is originally from Georgia so our baby can get a Georgian passport. I am wondering which is the quickest route: UK passport or Georgian passport and visa. Anyone in the same position?


----------



## Canuck123

My wife and I chose New life Georgia after a lot of research on it, TBH, my wife did most of the research and she called up several clinic as we wanted a host surrogate.

We kind of made up our mind for NL, Georgia but just to make sure who we are dealing with, we went to Tbilisi and met them in person before deciding. We are a Canadian couple but we are temporarily in Dubai hence Ukraine and Georgia were both good options for us.

Why we chose Georgia. There are many factors, for us, it is close to Dubai. People are amazing in Georgia. My wife had to travel to Georgia for longer period for the IVF cycle and I was supposed to join her later. She met with a Taxify driver (local company similar to Uber)and now, we are friend with him and his family. People are just so nice. Most importantly, New Life is good to, they know what they are doing and have total control on the process. I wish though, there was some personal touch.

Not that it matters but the food, wine and weather also amazing in Georgia. It helps when getting a passport for the baby can take two months.

Our first IVF cycle did not go as planned and we were not succussful. Luckily, we got lucky in the second try and now we just completed 33 weeks. There have been some ups and downs but we are very close to the delivery now.

NLG handles the entire process very well. We wet with the owner in Dubai, then we were dealing with Sofia initially, then another coordinator and now, we are dealing with Ia who is superb. 

Please note that there are significant other charges than what we pay to NLG. One should be prepared for such costs.

We are now looking into finding a place to live in Georgia as delivery date is April 21. We are looking at AirBnB but we are open to suggestions.

Our biggest worry is the time it takes to get Canadian Passport for the baby for travel. Any other Canadian went through Georgia and can share their experience? It would help a lot. Perhaps, other countries follows similar procedures.

We need to send NDA samples to Canada for testing and then attach those results with the citizenship application and then apply for the passport. I am told, it will take two months if we rae lucky.

We cannot wait for our baby girl.


----------



## Snowy44

Hi 

Sorry for such a long delay in replying. Our baby was born via New Life Georgia at the end of March. So life has been very hectic!

We are so grateful to the team at New Life and our amazing surrogate. We are currently in Tblisi waiting for our baby's passport. Tblisi is a lovely place to stay and we are very happy here.

I am happy to answer any specific questions that anyone has.


----------



## Canuck123

Hi Snowy,

We are also in Georgia, waiting for our baby to be bit stronger to travel and off course, the passport.

Our baby was born on April 3 and she was in INCU and then in neonatal care since she was born prematurely.

We love Georgia and though we have to stay couple of weeks more, we really don't mind.


----------



## GaryG

We are considering surrogacy in Georgia.  The clinic / agency we are looking at is Surrogacy Baby Georgia (surrogacybabygeorgia.com) and wanted to find out if anyone has had any dealings with the agency.  They offer a guaranteed package with insurance for the surrogate and automatic program renewal with no additional cost in the event of fetal death.


----------



## Snowy44

Congratulations to you. I hope that your baby is doing well. How long is your wait for passport ? What country are you from ?


----------



## Canuck123

Hi,
We are Canadians.  Baby is doing okay. Officially the citizenship and passport application should take a month (20 days for the application and 10 days for the courier).
How about you? How's your baby doing? How long do you need to wait for the passport?


----------



## GaryG

Hello Everyone,
  Im trying to gather information on an agency in Georgia and wanted to inquire if anyone has used SurrogacyGeorgia (surrogacybabygeorgia.com).  Im interested in their guarantee program.


----------



## Dreambaby

Snowy44 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay in replying. Our baby was born via New Life Georgia at the end of March. So life has been very hectic!
> 
> We are so grateful to the team at New Life and our amazing surrogate. We are currently in Tblisi waiting for our baby's passport. Tblisi is a lovely place to stay and we are very happy here.
> 
> I am happy to answer any specific questions that anyone has.


Hi Snowy!

Congratulations on your baby!

May I ask how long it takes to organise a baby's birth certificate and passport in Georgia?

Thanks!


----------



## miamiamo

Snowy44, Canuck123 - amazing news, ladies. Wish you and all your family all luck in the world


----------



## M81

Hello everyone  

And congratulations to everyone that's been succesful in their surrogacy journey  

This thread has not been so active lately, so I just wanted to tell you my/our story and our experience so far where we're doing surrogacy.

After researching surrogacy for about 5,5 years we finally went to Georgia in august and signed with New Life, and guess what, our SM is pregnant!!!  it's still early but we got two positive test results, so I would say things are looking good so far!

I know it's early but I'm so excited, as we haven't been very lucky so far (until now ). First I got cervix cancer nearly 6 years ago, and they did not want to retrieve any eggs, because it's not legal here to put them into another woman. Then radiation therapy ruined my eggs and uterus so I can't carry a baby nor do I have any eggs. Thankfully I'm healthy and cancer free, and have been for years.

After I got better from my treatment I started looking into surrogacy, and then almost 2 years ago a friend of mine said she could carry a baby for us, we were very happy, as it would be easier (and cheaper) to be at home and not have to go through the whole passport issue for the baby. She wanted to wait a bit though since it wasn't the right time, and then when the time came more than a year ago, she changed her mind, and didn't really tell me!!! She just began talking about other options for us, and said she was too old to be pregnant, even though she was the one that wanted to wait. And we had decided either way that surrogacy was for us, and not other options, we got really annoyed, especially my husband, and things are still awkward between me and my friend. 

First I researched surrogacy in Ukraine and wanted to go there, but then I started looking into Georgia, and then we just went to Georgia to look into things, and ended up signing the contract and meeting two egg donors, and then chose one of them, and now we are awaiting our first baby/babies?!

I've done some calculating, and we should go for baby pickup in july, if everything goes well, we've only told our closest family members, and they are super excited.

Hopefully it's our turn to be happy and lucky now!


----------



## miamiamo

I am sorry to know that your friend changed her mind, and massive congrats on your success with surrogacy journey x


----------



## M81

Thank you so much miamiamo, it really is amazing, we should have done surrogacy much sooner  

They did an ultrasound scan nov. 26th, and there is one tiny baby in there, gestational age was 6 weeks then, and everything looked really good, they saw a good heartbeat at 123 bpm. We hoped for twins, but are just really happy that it worked, also considering this was our first try, so now we're waiting for our next scan, which will be dec. 10th, and just keep our fingers crossed that everything will be ok with the baby until it can arrive safely in july


----------



## miamiamo

Hi M81
any updates?


----------



## M81

Hi miamiamo  

No updates yet, the ultrasound scan is scheduled for tomorrow, and they will get back to us tomorrow or wednesday at the latest, I'm both very excited, impatient and nervous, I just hope everything is ok with our little one  
We've asked for a recording of the heartbeat so hopefully we'll get that. We've always imagined that hearing our baby's heartbeat for the first time will be magical, so we're counting on that. 
Our families are now asking if we want a boy or a girl, and we're just like, we want both, but we don't really care as long as it's a healthy baby


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi M81


Congratulations on the exciting news with your little one! That’s so great and I hope tomorrow’s scan is everything you wished for! I hope you don’t mind me asking a few questions?
I’m thinking of NL too- can I ask how you felt with the support from NL?
Also- can I ask if you used DE or OE?
And did you choose your surrogate?
Thanks!


----------



## M81

Hi Wantafamily

Thank you so much, we are over the moon, but also just super nervous! You can ask all the questions you want 

New Life has been great so far, we had a little trouble getting some questions answered from our medical coordinator, but then I wrote their customer service and they fixed it right away, we then got a sincere apology from our medical coordinator, and lots of prompt updates and questions got answered after that, but since we, not long after that, got our BFP, we quickly swithced to our pregnancy care coordinator, she seems very nice, and keeps us updated and have answered all of our questions so far. We also got 2 scan images of our little blob at 6 weeks, it was surreal. 
We first had contact with Lela who is amazing and half british, and apparently very patient, since we've asked her at least 50 questions about surrogacy before we just went to Georgia. We actually stayed in her apartment in Tbilisi, even though it wasn't as cheap as other places you can rent, but we felt safer that way, after all we arrived in the middle of the night. They have free airport pickup service, and the driver was the sweetest man, he actually bought us water in a gas station  on the way to the apartment and he insisted on carrying my suitcase. They also offer taxis for the first visit to their office, the clinic and the notary office, which is so good, however taxis are very cheap and easy to find. 
We used donor eggs, because I don't have any eggs, as I said in a previous post, and we actually met with 2 potential egg donors, aged 22 and 23, and had a very hard time choosing between them, but in the end it was up to me to choose, and I went with my first instinct and chose the 23 year old, and we actually got 20 oocytes, 13 mature, then they fertilized 10 and got 7 blastocysts, transfered 2 5-day blasts and one stuck  Yayyyy
At NL you don't get to choose your own surrogate, the doctors do that, ours is 34 and has a 5 year old boy, and has succesfully been a surrogate in 2016. We haven't met her yet.

Sorry for writing so much and if anything is confusing you can just ask me again


----------



## M81

Amazing update on our little baby 

It's doing very well, it measures 20 mm and heartbeat is 162 bpm at 8 weeks, we got a little video and it truly is magical to watch and to hear the very fast heartbeat  

Next scan will be dec. 25th, and we will hear from them the next working day, so not really sure when that is, but we are very excited! So good news we got today, it really made our day perfect  

Does anyone know at what stage you can find out gender at the earliest?


----------



## miamiamo

M81 - it's so exciting to read your updates. Wish you the very best of luck


----------



## M81

Thank you so much!


----------



## Maymai

Hey everyone. I'm new here. My husband and I are from Canada and are looking into surrogacy in Georgia as there's a massive shortage of surrogates in Canada. 

Looking at pricing and good standards of course. Hoping to ship our embryos, if possible. We'll otherwise be using our own eggs and sperm

Also considering Ukraine

I welcome your suggestions and advice.


----------



## M81

Hello Maymai

Me and my husband are currently doing surrogacy in Georgia with New Life, our package costs 39400 USD, and our surrogate is currently pregnant, almost 10 weeks now, and it worked in our first try  
So far we are very satisfied with New Life. We chose Georgia because I felt they were more professional than some of the clinics I contacted in Ukraine, also it's cheaper to do a program with New Life in Georgia than in Ukraine. We liked New Life best therefore we went to Georgia to meet with them and then we signed the contracts.
We used donor eggs, so I don't know anything about shipping embryos.


----------



## JeffieH

I’ve heard good things about Georgia and know that International Donor agencies prefer using Georgian clinics over the Ukraine. Not to diminish people’s experience and success in the Ukraine, because there are some great success stories. But there are some pretty shocking horror stories Too.. Google the Italian couple who’s child born via surrogate in Ukraine. Truthfully, I have no personal experience of surrogacy but my own personal experience of treatment in the Ukraine was horrific. Especially if you’re seeking non-standard ivf treatment. It’s an unregulated and unaccountable industry there.


----------



## miamiamo

@JeffieH - I am sorry to know about your negative experiences. Although from what I have read nobody knows exactly whether this story about Italian couple is true. Unfortunately, competition among IVF clinics in Ukraine is too strong, and it isn't always fair. However, such situation is not comfortable for patients when we cannot check how realible the info and a clinic is.


----------



## M81

Hello everyone

We got another update from our ultrasound scan at 10 weeks, our little one is doing very well  it now measures 40 mm, and heartbeat is 172 bpm, also we got an image from the scan, and it showed us a hand and a finger, like it is pointing, can't wait to meet our little baby in july   
Next scan will be on jan. 14th, then they will do the nuchal translucency scan, fingers crossed that everything is ok!

We also got offered to do a Prena test, to see if something could be wrong with our baby, but we're not sure if we should take the test or not. Does anyone have any experience with this kind of test? Did you take it or not? I think it's called a NIPT too. This test is not included, so we have to pay extra for it. Any advice regarding the test will be highly appreciated.


----------



## DuaneG

JeffieH said:


> I've heard good things about Georgia and know that International Donor agencies prefer using Georgian clinics over the Ukraine. Not to diminish people's experience and success in the Ukraine, because there are some great success stories. But there are some pretty shocking horror stories Too.. Google the Italian couple who's child born via surrogate in Ukraine. Truthfully, I have no personal experience of surrogacy but my own personal experience of treatment in the Ukraine was horrific. Especially if you're seeking non-standard ivf treatment. It's an unregulated and unaccountable industry there.


I concur with the bad experiences in Ukraine. Thus far, I have nothing but negative experiences in Ukraine. So much to the point where I had to the sue the clinic for providing false information. Im keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out in another country.


----------



## JeffieH

Hi DuaneG, may I ask which clinic it was? We’ve had to engage lawyers in the Ukraine too. This started off as a civil case but our lawyers have also initiated a criminal case and notified the state prosecutor. It’s all becoming quite intense and I’m not sure I even want to go further with this. It’s not so much about the money but I’m really worried other women will fall foul of this crook. My UK fertility doctor feels if I can go forward, I should. But I’m so drained and exhausted and want life to move on. How have you coped with the insanity of litigating against the Ukrainian clinic?


----------



## aleksandrauib

Hi M81,

Congrats on everything working, it's really exciting and I'm delighted for you. The Prena test is worth getting, it will give you a better understanding of the babies genetic health and can help the doctors make better decisions during the pregnancy. It's called the Harmony test in the UK if you want to ask a local doctor about it. We opted for it ourselves.

We chose to work with New Life too and are expecting our little girl to be born in early April! We're over the moon now.

Happy to share our experience to date



M81 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> We got another update from our ultrasound scan at 10 weeks, our little one is doing very well  it now measures 40 mm, and heartbeat is 172 bpm, also we got an image from the scan, and it showed us a hand and a finger, like it is pointing, can't wait to meet our little baby in july
> Next scan will be on jan. 14th, then they will do the nuchal translucency scan, fingers crossed that everything is ok!
> 
> We also got offered to do a Prena test, to see if something could be wrong with our baby, but we're not sure if we should take the test or not. Does anyone have any experience with this kind of test? Did you take it or not? I think it's called a NIPT too. This test is not included, so we have to pay extra for it. Any advice regarding the test will be highly appreciated.


----------



## miamiamo

@aleksandrauib, M81 - I am happy to know your exciting news
@JeffieH, DuaneG - I am sorry to know about your negative experiences, and I wish all your dreams come true in 2020!


----------



## M81

Hi aleksandrauib,

Thank you, and congratulations too you as well  It's very exciting to have a baby on the way, and yours is coming so soon, I'm very happy for you!

I'm actually from the Faroe Islands, and only women over 35 get offered a NIPT test here, so I don't really know anything about it, and everyone I know here, didn't take the test since they were under 35 when they were pregnant, so I've been advised to not take the test, (our egg donor is 23) and so far we haven't. The baby is about 12 weeks now, and they will do the nuchal translucency at the next scan on january 14th. My husband wants to wait for the results of the NT scan, and then make a decision based on that. I constantly change my mind between taking the Prena test and not. 

Maybe you're in Georgia when we arrive for baby pickup, have you found out where you're going to stay while in Geogia? 

miamiamo thank you


----------



## aleksandrauib

M81 said:


> Hi aleksandrauib,
> 
> Thank you, and congratulations too you as well  It's very exciting to have a baby on the way, and yours is coming so soon, I'm very happy for you!
> 
> I'm actually from the Faroe Islands, and only women over 35 get offered a NIPT test here, so I don't really know anything about it, and everyone I know here, didn't take the test since they were under 35 when they were pregnant, so I've been advised to not take the test, (our egg donor is 23) and so far we haven't. The baby is about 12 weeks now, and they will do the nuchal translucency at the next scan on january 14th. My husband wants to wait for the results of the NT scan, and then make a decision based on that. I constantly change my mind between taking the Prena test and not.
> 
> Maybe you're in Georgia when we arrive for baby pickup, have you found out where you're going to stay while in Geogia?
> 
> miamiamo thank you


That's brilliant M81, hopefully the scan next week goes to plan. We got our scan results yesterday and everything is still going to plan 

We're going to stay in Vake, having spent about 2 weeks in Tbilisi last year, it is probably the nicest area for a long term stay there we thought. We found the traffic pollution quite bad in Tbilisi so try and pick somewhere that isn't close to any of the big roads. We've booked to be there end of March through to probably June/July depending on how long passports etc take to sort out. Send through a direct message if you want to meet us while we're there.

If anyone has a good checklist they can share of things we should bring to or buy in Tbilisi for passports and most importantly the baby while we're out there I would be greatly indebted.

Thanks


----------



## miamiamo

aleksandrauib - great news. It was also interesting to read that Tbilisi has environmental problems, and it's great that you managed to find the safe solution.


----------



## Bdust

Wow this thread has been quiet for a bit. Congrats to all that have had success with the process and good luck to others that are still trying. We took a break to live a little as the entire process got tiring and we needed some downtime.

Anyhow, we started off again and chose to go with a clinic in Georgia. There seemed to be too much going on in Ukraine so we chose Georgia instead (this was our preference so pls complete your own analysis to see what works for you). Since we already had embryos that were stored here in the US from our IVF processes many years ago, we decided to ship those to the Georgia clinic we chose. We agreed that no more IVF process for my wife and that if our current embryos did not work out then that would be it. We also have embryos that "were" stuck in India after the surrogacy ban there. We have just now been able to get the export approval from the Indian government to export our embryos from India. The process was sure frustrating but with the expert permission in hand, we now have to plan for the transport of our embryos out of India.

We transfered the embryos from the US to Georgia early December (it cost us ~4K USD). We let the clinic choose the SM, and our only requirement was for the SM to be healthy. Transfer was done late December with 2 embryos. The SM is pregnant and we got ultrasound yesterday  . I must say we were not too stressed out this time around as the break did do us some good. The clinic had an agency arm so we had to work with them even though our preference was to avoid agencies. We do have direct contact with the Dr managing our SM so the agency is primarily focused on paper work which has been extremely frustrating but that's a story for another day. All going well, delivery should be in the August/September time frame.

Anyone have surrogacy lawyer recommendation in Tbilisi? Our agency contact has been a hassle to work with and we figure to get a lawyer to help sort out some paperwork. Thanks


----------



## Wantafamily

HI Bdust


great to hear of your progress so far with the SM- i hope the ultrasound was amazing- can i ask where you are having your treatment?
Also, i have embryos stuck in India- can you send any details of  how you have moved them to Georgia? 
thanks!
WaF


----------



## Bdust

Hi WaF,

Yep the ultrasound was amazing.

There is now an established process to request the No Objection Letter (NOC) from the ICMR in India through the Directorate of Foreign Trade. The detailed process is outlined here https://dgft.gov.in/sites/default/files/Trade%20Notice%20No.%2035%20dated%2025.10.2018.pdf Once you get the NOC, there are multiple companies that can transport from India. I was not able to find any local company within India (my belief is that they do exist and I have just not found them yet). Current estimate that I got to transport from India to Georgia range from $3K USD to $4.5K USD. We have already dealt with transport from the US to Georgia so have an understanding of the process and what to expect

There are a few items in the NOC request process that don't apply, like the online payment so skip that. Review and let me know if you have any questions. It took us about 3 months from start to finish and I had to call the offices pretty much every week to ask about status and nudge them along. It was frustrating at times but we were just glad that at least there was an approved process to follow as opposed to before where there was none.

Regarding the clinic we are using, I want to hold off on sharing the name for now as the engagement with the agency has been horrid. I want to give it a little while to ensure they are a clinic that I would recommend or not, before sharing the name so pls bear with me.

Thanks


----------



## aleksandrauib

Hi Bdust,

Sorry to hear you're having a problem getting the legal side of things sorted. We are working with NewLife and have had a fantastic experience to date. I'd be happy to put you in touch with the people we have been dealing with if you like?



Bdust said:


> Hi WaF,
> 
> Yep the ultrasound was amazing.
> 
> There is now an established process to request the No Objection Letter (NOC) from the ICMR in India through the Directorate of Foreign Trade. The detailed process is outlined here https://dgft.gov.in/sites/default/files/Trade%20Notice%20No.%2035%20dated%2025.10.2018.pdf Once you get the NOC, there are multiple companies that can transport from India. I was not able to find any local company within India (my belief is that they do exist and I have just not found them yet). Current estimate that I got to transport from India to Georgia range from $3K USD to $4.5K USD. We have already dealt with transport from the US to Georgia so have an understanding of the process and what to expect
> 
> There are a few items in the NOC request process that don't apply, like the online payment so skip that. Review and let me know if you have any questions. It took us about 3 months from start to finish and I had to call the offices pretty much every week to ask about status and nudge them along. It was frustrating at times but we were just glad that at least there was an approved process to follow as opposed to before where there was none.
> 
> Regarding the clinic we are using, I want to hold off on sharing the name for now as the engagement with the agency has been horrid. I want to give it a little while to ensure they are a clinic that I would recommend or not, before sharing the name so pls bear with me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Bdust

Hi aleksandrauib,

Thanks for the offer to connect me, very much appreciated. I called the US Embassy in Tbilisi for assistance, and they have been very helpful. Hoping things are resolved by next week. If I still need contacts after that, I will let you know. Its still very early days for us but would like your feedback on places to stay when we go to Tbilisi sometime late August

Thanks


----------



## aleksandrauib

We thought Vake was the best area to stay in if you're there for a while. It's probably the closest to what you'd be used to back home. The old town is a little touristy and hit and miss for something nice. First time we were there we stayed at the Sheraton Grand which was a lovely hotel but quite far out of town. It's also worth considering avoiding places near the major roads as they are usually 4 to 8 lanes wide and kick up a reasonable amount of pollution as a lot of the cars are old and the city is in a valley so the smog can hang in the air.

Vake is quite nice, lots of modern cafes and restaurants along that neighbourhood. If you're getting an AirBnB there are decent supermarkets there too.

You should download the Bolt (i think its still going) taxi app on your phone. It's like Uber essentially. Unless you can read and speak Georgian it's the only way you'll get around we found. Official taxi's generally can't speak english so you'll really struggle to explain where you need to get to. Bolt just lets you search a destination in english on the map and the driver we just navigate there with sat nav.

Let me know if there's anything I can help with.



Bdust said:


> Hi aleksandrauib,
> 
> Thanks for the offer to connect me, very much appreciated. I called the US Embassy in Tbilisi for assistance, and they have been very helpful. Hoping things are resolved by next week. If I still need contacts after that, I will let you know. Its still very early days for us but would like your feedback on places to stay when we go to Tbilisi sometime late August
> 
> Thanks


----------



## aleksandrauib

Hi all,

Is anyone else currently in Tbilisi?

We had to rush here a little earlier than planned to avoid Covid19 travel restrictions.

While here we wanted to reach out to any other couples here to see how we can support each other in these trying times.


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi Aleksandrauib


I hope you guys are well in Tbilisi?


I’ve been thinking a lot about those IPs who’s babies are being born now or have been born during these times, so so difficult.


We had a ivf cycle last June with NL, which went wrong ( long story) and we are gutted, but had it have of worked, we would have been in a pickle trying to get to Tbilisi in time.


We were due to have another embryo transfer this month, but that’s now all on hold for a while, which again is gutting.


Has your little on been born yet? I do hope you meet some other couples currently out there, and you stay safe and well during this time. All the best. 


WaF 😀


----------



## miamiamo

@ aleksandrauib - all the best luck on your journey and staying in Tbilisi


----------



## M81

Hi aleksandrauib

Hope you're ok and safe in Tbilisi. How are tings there currently?

And has your baby girl arrived

Hopefully the Covid-19 crisis will be over soon! All the best of luck   

In other news, we are having a boy in july  everything is great with him, but we're a bit worried about the whole virus situation. Also we couldn't get a 4d ultrasound, since apparently the 4d ultrasound places that NL uses are closed, but the most important thing is that he is ok!


----------



## aleksandrauib

It was a crazy rush to get here once we saw boarders getting shut, but we're glad we both were able to work from home so could set up here quickly and other than the timezone shift it's all good. We have heard of some babies being born now with no parents able to arrive to look after them! Really sad to hear this  

Tbilisi has been pretty calm and proactive about covid but it has meant shops etc all being shut for quite a while which is a challenge to buy some baby things  but we're managing and the NL people are really helpful translating emergency announcement texts and everything for us.

For reference if you ever need to be here, there's a website called wishlist.ge that you can order lots of baby things from. They have a shop where you can see the products, if the restrictions ever finish, but they're fully loaded with baby equipment. We've been using google translate and the pictures  to figure out the website and have been able to contact them on ******** messenger to organise deliveries  

I can understand about the 4d scans, we were not allowed into the hospital to attend scans. There is restrictions on all non-essential people and activities. We loved our 4d scans they were so clear and brilliant so I'm sorry to hear you won't have the same, but rest assured the surrogates are being well looked after by NL from what we've seen so far.


----------



## Wantafamily

Thanks for the update Alekasandruib,


So glad you made it out there all ok and within time- when is your little one due? Glad you are also able to get things you need with the help from the team!
Can i ask which area you are are  staying in? 

Also, as you over there, do you mind if I ask a question? The NL team informed me the that situation over there is  under control, and as you say the SM are still being really well looked after (being driven to and from appts)  and so some embryos transfers planned still can be done.....  Do you think its wise carrying on with my planned ET this month or should we wait a while?  we have 3  PGS screened normal embryos on ice, and only really want to do it once!


Many thanks for any thoughts more in regards to the situation out there. 


M81- great news about  your little boy- how exciting. 


WaF


----------



## miamiamo

@aleksandrauib - great news in those times. I just read on ** a relation of a woman who lives in Tbilisi, and she says she is very happy being in this country as their goverment took the situation under the control almost immediately, they do not have any death related to c virus so far. Stay safe x


----------



## M81

Good to hear aleksandrauib! 

And thanks for the tip about the website for baby things, we will need it in july 

We just heard back from NL that they have done the 4d ultrasound now, but our SM has them, so we will get them after the next ultrasound which is april 21st, we are so happy and excited to see our little baby boy! To be honest the ultrasound pictures so far haven't been great, so hopefully the next ones will be!

Wantafamily, thank you, we are so very happy that we are having a boy, and even more so that he is now more than 24 weeks!

All the best of luck, and stay safe everyone.


----------



## miamiamo

M81 - amazing news, please keep us updated after 21th.


----------



## mary313

At M81, I am so happy for you! Our surrogate mother is scheduled for US on April 22nd  

We are expecting twins this August with NLG. We are planning to visit end of July! I hope we will be able to communicate and meet with each other if you are still in town.


----------



## miamiamo

mary313 - awesome news xx


----------



## M81

Hello everyone

Just an update from us on our little baby boy who is doing very well, and he looks so cute, we got a 4d video from when he was just over 23 weeks and some pictures from now when he is 27 weeks and some days, it was amazing and it got so real now! 

Mary313

Congratulations on your twins, very exciting! We were hoping for twins, but we now have our beautiful baby boy on the way, so we're perfectly happy  And yes we would love to communicate and meet when in Tbilisi, we are going there in july, or at least I hope we can with this virus going around. We will be there for 3-4 months probably. Where are you from? And how was your ultrasound?


----------



## mary313

@ M81 that is amazing almost there close to due date! 

We are from Toronto, Canada! We plan to travel mid July. I really hope it will settle down by July. I am hearing some parents are not allowed to visit hospital due to virus if they are born these days. I hope that is not the case in July  

US were beautiful! Within normal limits. Next US due in May.


----------



## BigMama67

Hey all 

I have been on the forum for some years but I am relatively new to surrogacy   I have narrowed my choice down to NL Georgia and just wondered which package you chose and if it took more than one go, any borderline sperm analyses etc ANY INFO really!

TIA


----------



## M81

Hello BigMama67  

We are expecting a lovely baby boy in july and are doing a surrogacy program with NL Georgia, we chose the cheapest package and used donor eggs and were succesful on our first attempt, so lucky! Also things are going great, even now with the Covid-19 situation. NL have been and still are great, you get different coordinators through the program regarding where you are in the proces, we recently got our after birth care coordinator and paid the delivery fee, so it's definitely getting close! 

I'm so happy we chose NL, and we are sooo excited to meet our baby boy, it's been a long time waiting! 

If you have other questions feel free to ask, hopefully you will succeed on your surrogacy journey as well


----------



## BigMama67

Hey M81   

Thanks for your reply!  How exciting - July is just about upon us   Will this be your first child?  I watch a lot of cooking shows and Anthony Bourdain is one of my faves!  He did a program in Georgia - it looks beautiful and the people seem to be beautiful souls too   When you say the cheapest package, does that mean no guarantee?  WOW, what a gamble and how lucky!  Happy to hear anymore of your story if you have time


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi everyone, 


hope everyone is doing well!


Aleksandrauib- how are you in Tbilisi? i hope everything is going well and smooth for you? 


M81- thats great news- July will be here soon!! Did you do PGS on your embryos? can i  ask where you are and what are you planning re travel? i see that Turkish airlines in the UK will open after the 28th May?
And great news that your first attempt worked!! did you buy the surrogate insurance? 


BigMama67- I've looked into the Guarantee  package, but as we have 3 PGD tested blasto embryos, and we will only do these transfers singularly, we have gone for the pay as you go, but with surrogate insurance. We will not do the guarantee, as we have been trying for 14 years, and this will be our last chance. but their Guarantee package does  look really good to me, especially if we were younger and had more time. I went to Tbilisi  in Sept last year and it was such a lovely place- great food and weather, and it felt so great to be somewhere so different. 


Mary 313- i hope the US went well this month? when are you planning to travel? 


We are just waiting for the Notary  office in Tbilisi to open again, which i think is this week and then we can start the paperwork to have our first transfer! fingers crossed. 


well its nice to see this board is being looked at, and theres a few of us involved with NL. Good luck everyone.


WaF


----------



## M81

Hello again BigMama67

Yes july is not far away at all! And yes this is our first child, we want to have more, but we'll see about that, I'm 38 and my husband is 33. And no we have no guarantee, I read about their succes rate, and it's very good, especially when using donor eggs, however NL have their own guarantee for everyone, that if it doesn't work after 3 tries, they pay until it works. But we indeed got very lucky that our first try worked!
I'm not really sure what you mean about my story, but here's some of it. 

I can't have children due to radiation therapy in the pelvic area, also it ruined my eggs, so that was definitely though to get over. I had cervix cancer, however I'm very good now and it's more than 6,5 years ago, and that was when I started looking into surrogacy. 
First a friend offered to carry for us, so I asked my younger sister if she could donate eggs, but she said no (she has no children of her own), and then my friend changed her mind about helping us, and she didn't really tell us, she just began talking about other options for us, and we had already decided on surrogacy either way, so we found it very rude and unsoppurtive, and we're currently not so good friends.

Anyway in january 2019 I didn't want to wait any longer with the surrogacy proces because I'm not getting any younger   First we thought about going to Ukraine, but then I heard some negative things about surrogacy there, how the surros were treated and apparently one clinic made a mistake and used the wrong sperm, so we didn't want to risk it. And then thankfully I found NL Georgia, and I wrote them, and they seemed so kind and trustworthy right away! So in august 2019 we decided to travel there, and even though they were kind of on holiday we were at their office and met 2 potential egg donors, and we were at the clinic where my husband took care of stuff you know, and we talked to an embryologist. We were only in Georgia 5 days, so we didn't really experience that much, since we were busy with our project, as I like to call it. But we found georgian people friendly and NL were very helpful with everything! We even rented an apartment from our patient coordinator. Also we signed the contracts and chose the egg donor before we went home again.

Once we were back home came the long wait, first it was the egg retrieval which went very well, we still have 5 blastocysts left. And then came the wait for the surrogate and after they found or matched her, they did the embryo transfer november 2nd, and we almost held our breath for two weeks, suddenly one day before two weeks had passed we got an e-mail saying that first pregnancy test came back positive, we were very happy, but cautious at the same time and this resulted in our baby boy, who is due july 19th.

And this was way too long, so sorry about that.

And hello Wantafamily

YES, july is almost here! We did no testing actually, other than those that were included, we didn't even do NIPT, because they kept saying how good our results were and so on, and it's not usual to do the NIPT here, unless the mother is over 35, and our egg donor had just turned 23. 
We are actually in The Faroe Islands, and we have no idea how to get to Georgia, but it sounds good if we can travel through UK, however I'm not sure our airline will fly to UK for a while, since they fired a lot of people today   For now the only routes are to Denmark, so we're hoping to fly there and then via one other country on the way to Georgia, but we'll just have to wait and hope that baby boy doesn't come early!

We don't have surrogate insurance either, we just took a chance, and so far so good 

By the way our country is Covid-19 free! And has been for a while, so maybe that makes our chances better for travelling? I'm not sure!

Good luck to your journey as well, hope everything will go well!


----------



## BigMama67

Thanks for sharing your story M81!  So happy for you and roll on July    We have birthdays in July too!  

I am so glad this thread has become active again.  I have been snooping around for a few years but found that not much was getting posted so then I joined a ** group but I was inactive too long and I think they booted me and now I can't find it again  

I had to google where the Faroe Islands are  

Hi Wantafamily   Would love you hear where you are up to also and anyone else who has time!  

What does surrogate insurance cover?  As I will no doubt only do this once, I am inclined to go for the guaranteed program but not getting ahead of myself as we have to see what the swimmers are like these days


----------



## mary313

@ Wantafamily ultrasound was good  another one was scheduled today week 24 and will get results on Monday. We are planning to travel end of July.


----------



## miamiamo

M81 - you live in the wonderful area, Faroe islands is one of my fav places. Look at Wizzair, particulalry their flights from Budapest. Before Covid they flew from Katowice (Poland) to Georgia, and there is a big airport in Katowice (Pyrzowice) with connections to many European cities. However, Wizzair has more possibilities from Budapest (Hungary) Hope this helps.


----------



## M81

miamiamo

Thank you, we think our islands are wonderful as well, and we love living here! Have you been here? 

And thank you for the travel information, I will look into it  I also read that Georgia is negotioating with several other countries so that people can travel via them to Tbilisi in july, so we're hoping for good news soon!

BigMama67
Haha, so you had to google Faroe Islands, funny   Where are you from? 

mary313
Good to hear the US went well, hopefully we can meet up in Georgia, we're hoping to travel early july. Also the danish consulate in Tbilisi is not answering our mails, so we probably have to stay there for a long time.


----------



## BigMama67

Hey M81 and everyone else 

I am from Australia - a long way away 

Glad to hear things are going smoothly for everyone


----------



## BigMama67

I got close I guess when in Scotland but still never heard of them!


----------



## miamiamo

M81 - unfortunately, I have not visited Faroe islands yet, but they are on my list. For some time, I have been considering to relocate to Faroe Islands, Iceland, or Gotland. Georgia tries to be an innovative country and tourists-friendly, as their national income also depends on tourism industries. I am sure you will find solutions you will be happy with. xx


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi there 


Hope everyone is well.


Has anyone heard from New Life when they can start doing embryo transfers now? 


Thanks.


----------



## miamiamo

> Has anyone heard from New Life when they can start doing embryo transfers now?


Where are they located?


----------



## M81

Hello everyone

Hope everyone is doing well!

It's been a while since I was here, but there's a reason for that, we went to Georgia june 27th, since we had to self-isolate before our baby boy arrived, well, july 6th our adorable boy was born by c-section, 13 days early, but totally healthy and sooo cute! It was so hard being quarantined and not being able to be with our boy, but luckily we went to get him as soon as possible, july 11th, and we're totally in love! 

We're still in Georgia, waiting for paperwork to finish so we can get his passport, we're getting really impatient now! 

Anyways we heard that New Life won't be doing any embryo transfers until january, just so you know.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## aleksandrauib

That's amazing news M81!!! Congratulations!

Drop us a note if there's anything you want to know about the paperwork or even the process for an ETD if the embassy is still going that route.



M81 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> It's been a while since I was here, but there's a reason for that, we went to Georgia june 27th, since we had to self-isolate before our baby boy arrived, well, july 6th our adorable boy was born by c-section, 13 days early, but totally healthy and sooo cute! It was so hard being quarantined and not being able to be with our boy, but luckily we went to get him as soon as possible, july 11th, and we're totally in love!
> 
> We're still in Georgia, waiting for paperwork to finish so we can get his passport, we're getting really impatient now!
> 
> Anyways we heard that New Life won't be doing any embryo transfers until january, just so you know.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Bdust

Hello All, 

Hope everyone is doing well. It's been quiet so just reaching out as things begin to open. The government restriction in Georgia seems to have now been lifted and we are exploring restarting from where we left off before COVID shut everything down. Anyone else considering starting or restarting in Georgia?

Any info on overall impact of COVID on the whole infertility programs would be great. Any movement in overall cost since COVID seems to have significantly impacted economies and the medical industry?

Thanks All


----------



## hkd

Hi everyone,
This may not be related to many people but I want to share in case someone is in the similar situation.
I have frozen embryos in Spain - donor egg and hubby's sperm
Due to my lining problem, it's now impossible for me to use the frosties. I contacted one clinic in Georgia if I'll be able to use my embryos for a surrogacy.
The clinic accepts a embryo transfer from abroad as long as it's created with own egg... ahhhhhhh

Now I need to look into other countries for a surrogacy.
If anyone knows about "foreign donor egg embryo surrogacy" (so long ), please let me know


----------



## pcosnana

hkd said:


> Hi everyone,
> This may not be related to many people but I want to share in case someone is in the similar situation.
> I have frozen embryos in Spain - donor egg and hubby's sperm
> Due to my lining problem, it's now impossible for me to use the frosties. I contacted one clinic in Georgia if I'll be able to use my embryos for a surrogacy.
> The clinic accepts a embryo transfer from abroad as long as it's created with own egg... ahhhhhhh
> 
> Now I need to look into other countries for a surrogacy.
> If anyone knows about "foreign donor egg embryo surrogacy" (so long ), please let me know


Hi hkd,

Did you find somewhere? I am in a similar situation. I've had 4 failed DE transfers and so am looking to move on to surrogacy with frosties left.


----------



## Mentos

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone is currently considering SM + ED at New Life Georgia or has any recent experience with them (since covid)? It used to be a bustling thread with lots of useful info, however it looks like people do not go to Georgia anymore?


----------



## Maria1800

M81 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> It's been a while since I was here, but there's a reason for that, we went to Georgia june 27th, since we had to self-isolate before our baby boy arrived, well, july 6th our adorable boy was born by c-section, 13 days early, but totally healthy and sooo cute! It was so hard being quarantined and not being able to be with our boy, but luckily we went to get him as soon as possible, july 11th, and we're totally in love!
> 
> We're still in Georgia, waiting for paperwork to finish so we can get his passport, we're getting really impatient now!
> 
> Anyways we heard that New Life won't be doing any embryo transfers until january, just so you know.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!


Hi M81,

We are looking to go to New Life in Georgia for surrogate program. Can you please let me know how was your experience with New Life Georgia. We live in USA and we want to make sure they are legit agency.

Thanks so much! 
Maria


----------



## Mentos

Maria1800 said:


> Hi M81,
> 
> We are looking to go to New Life in Georgia for surrogate program. Can you please let me know how was your experience with New Life Georgia. We live in USA and we want to make sure they are legit agency.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Maria


Hi Maria,

New Life are legit. We’ve recently started SM/ED programme with them and so far the experience has been really good.

Good luck!


----------



## Victoria78

Hi All, after 4 failed DE, miscarriages and stress we are considering new life in Georgia. Does anyone have recent experiences / advice and or any other recommended clinics eg Cyprus Success? How long is the wait for the passport from either location? Thx for your help xx


----------

